# XLC Pro Teleskopsattelstütze



## Hacky 2003 (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Wollte einmal wissen ob hier jemand schon folgende absenkbare Sattelstütze in Gebrauch hat und ob ihr zufrieden seit XLC Pro Teleskopsattelstütze.
Für euere Antworten schonmal besten Dank.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## yodah (26. Februar 2011)

Praxiserfahrung würde mich auch interessieren. 
Die Stütze gibts jetzt auch mit Remote-Hebel: SP-T04
Im bIKE 11/2010 wurde die ohne Remote probegefahren:  "Bei unseren ersten Testfahrten hinterließ die XLC pro einen sehr guten Eindruck. Kein Sattelspiel und eine Arretierung beim Hochheben haben uns überzeugt."
Das mit dem "kein Sattelspiel" bezweifle ich mal bis jemand das bestätigt. Das hatten sie auch bei der RockShox Reverb geschrieben ("vorbei sind die Zeiten von Sattelspiel...").
Die Händler meines Vertrauens haben die Stütze leider noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (19. März 2011)

greife das hier nochmal auf 
also in der Bike 11/2010 schreiben sie was von hydraulischem System
aber bei GoCycle steht pneumatisches System 

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/3536/lang/x/kw/XLC/

bin schwer am überlegen sie mir jetzt als Remote zu holen.
werde aber erst bei GoCycle anrufen, denn dort bekommt man immer gute Infos über die Artikel


----------



## dkc-live (19. März 2011)

pneumatische federung und hydraulische arretierung.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. März 2011)

Von dem Sattelklemmsystem bin ich seit der Joplin geheilt.


----------



## morph027 (21. März 2011)

Ich hab sie mir mal bestellt...für 86 EUR ist das in Ordnung  Die KS taugen ja auch immer noch nicht richtig, und das im 3. (?) Modelljahr.

Ist halt klumpschwer.


----------



## FloriLori (21. März 2011)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt. Vom Preis ja schon ein weiter Unterschied zu einer Rock Shox


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. März 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> pneumatische federung und hydraulische arretierung.


 watt wie pneumatische Federung 
davon schreiben die alle aber nix 
was will ich den mit ner gefederten Sattelstütze am Fully


----------



## dkc-live (21. März 2011)

die federung ist dafuer da, dass die wieder rauskommt. die wird oben und unten hydraulisch gelockt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. März 2011)

und von wem haste die Info...oder fährst Du sie selber


----------



## dkc-live (23. März 2011)

hab beim surfen ne zeichnung gesehen. find sie aber nicht. war eine weiße xlc seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (23. März 2011)

Falls du nochmal drüber stolperst,darfst du gerne Posten  Meine ist seit gestern auf dem Weg,bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## dkc-live (23. März 2011)

tut mir leid, der feierfuchs vier hat meinen verlauf gekillt.


----------



## Freeride Benni (24. März 2011)

Hi,

hast du die Stütze mittlerweile? Wenn ja, könntest du sie bitte mal mit der Küchenwage o.ä. wiegen? Das wäre toll. Besten Dank


----------



## morph027 (24. März 2011)

Sorry,mich hat der Briefkasten heut schon wieder enttäuscht. Ist aber das erste,was ich mache


----------



## Freeride Benni (25. März 2011)

Und... und und?


----------



## morph027 (25. März 2011)

DPD wollte heute was zustellen, aber man arbeitet ja hart für sein Geld  Ich habs online auf Arbeit umgeleitet, sollte dann hoffentlich am Montag dort ankommen. Bin doch selbst schoon ganz ungeduldig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-N-C (25. März 2011)

Hab meine heute bekommen. 

Mit 654g ein ganz schöner Brocken.





Federn tut da im ausgefahrenen Zustand nichts, Spiel ist keins vorhanden, rauf und runter geht's schön smooth. Wenn's so bleibt, wäre super.
Ich meine, bei dem Preis muss der Haken ja irgendwo sein. Wenn's nur das Gewicht ist, geht's für mich in Ordnung.

[Edit:]
Oh, fast vergessen, ist die 30,9 / 400mm - Version
[/Edit]


----------



## morph027 (25. März 2011)

Hat die ein güldenes oder schwarzes "Standrohr" ?


----------



## F-N-C (25. März 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hat die ein güldenes oder schwarzes "Standrohr" ?



Das ist schwarz, sogar ziemlich schwarz.


----------



## morph027 (25. März 2011)

Hm, ok. Passt dann gut ans Bike...Bei XLC scheinen die dann ein neueres Modell zu haben. Auf den Look der anderen aufspringen  Seit SR schwarze Standrohre hat, vermute ich auf den ersten Blick bei den schwarzen MZs auch immer erst mal ne Billiggabel  Nur das blau muss ich irgendwie entschärfen.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (25. März 2011)

kann mann die kürzen ?


----------



## dkc-live (26. März 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hm, ok. Passt dann gut ans Bike...Bei XLC scheinen die dann ein neueres Modell zu haben. Auf den Look der anderen aufspringen  Seit SR schwarze Standrohre hat, vermute ich auf den ersten Blick bei den schwarzen MZs auch immer erst mal ne Billiggabel  Nur das blau muss ich irgendwie entschärfen.



abflussreiniger macht es dir farblos.


----------



## morph027 (26. März 2011)

Jop....alt bewährt  Wenn ich ganz viel Lust hab, schick ichs mal zum rot eloxieren...aber ich vermute, ich werde es einfach dann silber lassen + evtl. etwas Klarlack zum Schutz drüber.


----------



## F-N-C (26. März 2011)

Von der Abflussreiniger-Geschichte bin ich kein besonders großer Fan.

a) Hab keinen Plan, ob man den Ring runter bekommt, ohne die Luft/Stickstoff/???-Füllung zu verlieren.
b) Die Eloxalschicht ist oft als tragender Teil mit konstruiert. (Oberflächenspannung) Die weg zu nehmen, grade an belasteten Teilen, wie dem Sattelgestell... Da bin ich vorsichtig mit.


----------



## dkc-live (26. März 2011)

eloxal tragend, bitte was?


----------



## F-N-C (26. März 2011)

War mal 'ne ellenlange Diskussion drüber, meine das wäre im Leichtbau-Unterforum gewesen.

Wenn ich's noch recht zusammen bekommen ging es da in erster Linie um Scherkräfte und Kerbwirkung. Eloxal-Zeug ist oberflächenhart, Scherkräfte und Kerbwirkung werden über einen größeren Bereich verteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (26. März 2011)

das halt ich für ausgemachten blödsinn, da die bindungskräfte nicht so hoch sind wie im material selbst. aber soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## dereulenspiegel (27. März 2011)

Hat denn jemand die ST-P04 schon irgendwo lieferbar gesehen, oder kommt die wirklich erst Ende April? Und wie sieht es mit der ST-P03 aus? Hat die jemand schonmal auf einer Tour mitgehabt und kann ein bisschen was erzählen? Vor allem Vergleiche zu anderen Variostützen wie der Forca, den KindShock und der von Rock Shox wären interessant.


----------



## Freeride Benni (27. März 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mir die Stütze jetzt mal von meinem Händler ausgeliehen.
Vergleiche kann ich leider nicht ziehen, aber ein paar Eindrücke loswerden.

Gefahren habe ich die Stütze in 31,6er Durchmesser. Leider bringt sie rund 650g auf die Waage. Ich habe die Stütze gegen meine Ritchey WCS getauscht - dann wieder zurück usw. Also einen wirklichen Unterschied beim Anheben des Rades habe ich bei den beiden unterschiedlichen Stützen nicht gemerkt, obwohl ich doch sehr nach dem Gewicht der Teile schaue. Mit anderen Worten, ob eine Kind Shock jetzt 550g oder eine XLC 650g auf die Waage bringt, merkt mit der bloßen Hand keiner mehr und beim fahren fällt es erst recht nicht mehr ins Gewicht. Die Funktion kann ich nicht genau beurteilen, da ich noch keine andere Variostütze gefahren bin. Hebel ziehen, draufsetzen - Stütze geht runter, aufstehen, Hebel ziehen und Stütze geht hoch. Hat halt genau das gemacht was sie machen sollte^^ 

Was ich noch anmerken möchte: Optisch fällt die Stütze nicht sehr ins Auge, da sowohl "Stand-als auch Tauchrohr" in schwarz sind. Das finde ich sehr schön, sieht halt nicht aus als hätte man noch nen Dämpfer in der Stattelstütze.

Bilder gibts noch!

Schönen Abend.


----------



## chief70 (28. März 2011)

Fahre die XLC ohne Remote seit ca. 300km hoher Trailanteil bergab (Stütze wird oft betätigt) bis jetzt funzt sie super, hat aber seit Anfang ein paar Zehntel mm Spiel das sich bis jetzt nicht verändert hat, ich glaube eine Stütze ohne Spiel gibt es nicht.

Gruß
chief


----------



## morph027 (28. März 2011)

So..da. Macht einen guten Eindruck, aber ist halt nicht die leichteste. Das blau passt mir auf jeden Fall gar nicht, aber das schwarze Standrohr macht was her.


----------



## Freeride Benni (28. März 2011)

@ Chief 70: Das minimale Spiel ist in senkrechter Richtung, oder? Bei mir habe ich ganz leichtes Spiel, wenn die Stütze ausgefahren ist.


----------



## chief70 (29. März 2011)

das Spiel ist rechts links bei mir


----------



## F-N-C (8. April 2011)

Stand meiner Stütze ein paar Kilometer und ein blöder Abflug später:

Hoch-Runter: Weder im ein- noch im ausgefahrenen Zustand.
Vor-Zurück, bzw. Links-Rechts: Auch im ausgefahrenen Zustand nicht spürbar.
Drehrichtung: Inzwischen minimales Spiel. Wenn man über das Oberrohr schaut und den Sattel versucht zu verdrehen, bewegt sich die Sattelspitze etwa 3-4mm nach rechs und links. Während der Fahrt ist das aber nicht spürbar.


----------



## dereulenspiegel (22. April 2011)

Die SP-T04 scheint mittlerweile lieferbar zu sein. Habe sie mir mal bestellt und bin schon recht gespannt.
Sind die Nutzer der SP-T03 denn immer noch zufrieden mit der Stütze oder gab es mittlerweile Reklamationen/Probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (22. April 2011)

Ich interessiere ich auch für das Ding zumal der Preis im Vgl. zu der Reverb ja mal akzeptabel ist falls nur das Mehrgewicht das Problem ist nehm ich das gern in kauf.
Bitte viel fahren und Erfahrungen posten ;-)


----------



## alf2 (28. April 2011)

Leider ist sie für meinen Rahmen zu lang.
Kann man das Ding auch kürzen?


----------



## Freeride Benni (28. April 2011)

Fahre die Stütze jetzt seit 4 Wochen regelmäßig. Bis jetzt alles wie beim Kauf.


----------



## F-N-C (29. April 2011)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Stand meiner Stütze ein paar Kilometer und ein blöder Abflug später: [...]



So, vom Abflug erholt und langsam auch wieder ein paar km im Gelände gewesen.

Zustand unverändert:
Hoch-Runter: Weder im ein- noch im ausgefahrenen Zustand.
Vor-Zurück, bzw. Links-Rechts: Auch im ausgefahrenen Zustand nicht spürbar.
Drehrichtung: Minimales Spiel, während der Fahrt nicht spürbar.

Bewegung immer noch smooth, kein Gehackel oder ähnliche Zicken.


----------



## FloriLori (29. April 2011)

Mhh hat sich schon jemand informiert ob man nen Service selber machen kann oder wie es generell mit ersatzteilen etc. aussieht. Mein Enduro hat leider gerade nen Rahmenbruch sonst hätte ich mir das Teil auch schon besorgt aber bisher ließt es sich ja super.


----------



## dereulenspiegel (29. April 2011)

So der nette DHL-Mann kam gerade vorbei und ich habe jetzt eine XLC SP-T04 an meinem Rad. Was mich überrascht hat, wieviel Kraft man braucht um die Stütze reinzudrücken. Dürfte aber im Endeffekt nicht negativ sein. Die Montage ging sehr fix. Ich bin, was das Schrauben anbelangt, absoluter Anfänger und habe ca. 15 Mins gebraucht. Der Bowdenzug ist leider nicht lang genug um am Unterrohr zusammen mit den anderen Zügen verlegt zu werden. Der musste also am Oberrohr lang und ist da mit zwei Kabelbindern befestigt. Ist nicht so tragisch, fände es am Unterrohr aber besser.
Die Lenkerbedienung ist angenehm schmal und passt sehr gut zwischen Lenker um Schalthebel. Allerdings hat sie ein wenig Spiel, so dass ich sie "zurückdrücken" kann. Ich weiß aber noch nicht ob das schlimm ist oder nicht. Funktionieren tut sie jedenfalls. Ein Praxistest im Gelände steht aber noch aus.

@alf2
Achja, vom Kürzen wird in der Anleitung ausdrücklich abgeraten, die "Mechanik" geht auch bis ca. 1 cm oder so vor die Unterkante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dereulenspiegel (30. April 2011)

So die Ausfahrt gestern hat die Stütze gut überstanden. Sie hat wirklich nur minimales "Dreh-Spiel", sonst gar kein Spiel bisher. Funktioniert hat sie auch einwandfrei, trotz Dreckbeschuss. Hoffentlich bleibt das alles so.


----------



## phlipsn (11. Mai 2011)

Auch ich möchte nun mal meine Meiniung zur XLC Pro posten.
Ich habe jetzt ca. 500km mit ihr runter und muß sagen das die Funktion wie am ersten Tag ist, Spiel spüre ich noch keins. Einzig die Klemmung des Sattels habe ich jetzt fester als 20NM gezogen da ich das Gefühl hatte das der Sattel sich verschiebt. Das Standrohr hat einen minimalen Kratzer ( denke das kommt von der Laufbuchse ), tut der Funktion aber in keinster Weise abbruch. Sollte sie weiter so gut arbeiten bin ich echt mit den 90 sehr zufrieden. Ich habe einzig ein Stück Schlauch über das Standrohr gezogen und befestigt um es vor Dreckbeschuss zu schützen.

Phlipsn


----------



## dereulenspiegel (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mit der Remote-Version jetzt auch etwas über 200, größtenteils sehr ruppige, Kilometer hinter mir. Und bisher hat sich das Spiel nicht vergrößert. Einzig die Einstellung des Bowdenzuges muss man im Auge behalten. Der verstellt sich manchmal ganz gerne und dann kann es sein, dass die Stütze nur schwer einfährt oder nicht mehr oben bleibt. Aber ich wollte demnächst sowieso mal probieren einen anderen (längeren) Zug mit Zugtrenner an der Stütze und dem Schalter zu befestigen.


----------



## gazzpacho (18. Mai 2011)

dereulenspiegel schrieb:


> und dann kann es sein, dass die Stütze nur schwer einfährt oder nicht mehr oben bleibt. Aber ich wollte demnächst sowieso mal probieren einen anderen (längeren) Zug mit Zugtrenner an der Stütze und dem Schalter zu befestigen.



Hatte das Problem auch weil der Arretierhebel zu langsam zurückging. Habe einfach eine Kugelschreiberfeder zwischen Wippe und Zuggegenhalter unmittelbar unter dem Sattel um den blanken Bowdenzug gewickelt. Und .... funzt bestens!


----------



## Area51 (18. Mai 2011)

Hab meine heute mal eingebaut (74  ) und bin begeistert von dem Teil.

Wenn das Teil so bleibt bzw nur ein leichtes Seitenspiel kommt (noch 0mm) dann ist das echt ein tolles Teil, vor allem da es keine festen Rasterungen gibt und auch das Tauchrohr schwarz ist 

hier noch ein paar Bilder (Farben in echt deutlich dunkler)





MFG Julian


----------



## dereulenspiegel (21. Mai 2011)

@gazzpacho
Danke für den Tipp mit der Feder. War zwar etwas fummelig, aber funktioniert sehr gut. Durch die Spannung scheint sich der Bowdenzug auch weniger zu verstellen.

Das Spiel meiner Stütze hat sich ürbigens immer noch nicht vergrößert, obwohl ich mit der Stütze mittlerweile auch einen recht heftigen Abflug hinter mit habe, bei dem sogar der Sattel beschädigt wurde. Aber die Stütze funzt noch und wackelt fast gar nicht (nicht mehr als vorher auch).


----------



## Ghost.1 (22. Mai 2011)

ich hab mal ne frage an alle die diese stütze fahren. und zwar hat diese stütze ein ventil um die luft nach einiger zeit wieder aufzufüllen??? 

ich hab eigentlich interesse an der procraft h-lifter aber die soll ja baugleich sein


----------



## dereulenspiegel (22. Mai 2011)

Also in der Anleitung steht davon nichts. Und an der Stütze ist mir bisher auch kein Ventil aufgefallen. Aber vielleicht kann ja jemand mit der non-Remote-Version mal eben nachgucken?


----------



## dkc-live (22. Mai 2011)

wenn jemand ein gutes angebot hat, ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## dereulenspiegel (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe damals meine mit Remote hier gekauft:
http://www.radsport-zentrale.de/de/XLC-Pro-Teleskopsattelstuetze-SP-T04-.html
Ist bisher für die Remote-Version das günstigste was ich finden konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (22. Mai 2011)

dereulenspiegel schrieb:


> Also in der Anleitung steht davon nichts. Und an der Stütze ist mir bisher auch kein Ventil aufgefallen. Aber vielleicht kann ja jemand mit der non-Remote-Version mal eben nachgucken?




Hm also unten dran ist auch nichts? ich kenns von der reverb da ist unten ein ventil.

ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen das die luft da ewig drin bleibt. mit der zeit verliert doch alles luft


----------



## alf2 (23. Mai 2011)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Hm also unten dran ist auch nichts? ich kenns von der reverb da ist unten ein ventil.
> 
> ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen das die luft da ewig drin bleibt. mit der zeit verliert doch alles luft



In der Beschreibung steht irgendetwas von Federvorspannung drin. Offenbar arbeitet das Ding mit einer Feder.


----------



## Ghost.1 (23. Mai 2011)

alf2 schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung steht irgendetwas von Federvorspannung drin. Offenbar arbeitet das Ding mit einer Feder.



dann würd ich sagen ist wohl klar wo das hohe gewicht herkommt


----------



## Oshiki (23. Mai 2011)

Hat schon einer die 30,9mm Stütze mit Remote gewogen?


----------



## Hacky 2003 (23. Mai 2011)

dereulenspiegel schrieb:


> Ich habe damals meine mit Remote hier gekauft:
> http://www.radsport-zentrale.de/de/XLC-Pro-Teleskopsattelstuetze-SP-T04-.html
> Ist bisher für die Remote-Version das günstigste was ich finden konnte.



Hallo eulenspiegel
Erkläre mir mal wie man sowas findet, bei den üblichen Preissuchmaschinen kann ich sie nirgens günstig finden.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## dereulenspiegel (23. Mai 2011)

War ganz ehrlich eher Zufall. Habe versucht einen Shop zu finden der die schon liefern kann und bin dann durch Zufall bei der Radsport-Zentrale gelandet. Zumindest bei mir war die Abwicklung auch sehr seriös und zügig.


----------



## Jester (24. Mai 2011)

könnte man diese stütze auch beim freeriden/bikepark nutzen? wie schaut es mit der empfindlichkeit beim derben dreck aus?
kann man diese stütze selber warten? hat die jemand schon mal zerlegt?
bin dabei mir einen harcore freerider aufzubauen und würde gern eine solche stütze mit hebel unter dem sattel verwenden, damit ich nicht ständig absteigen muss. worauf bezieht sich die vom hersteller angegebene länge? gesamtlänge ausgefedert?


----------



## dereulenspiegel (24. Mai 2011)

Also die angegebene Länge ist die ausgefahrene Gesamtlänge. Das Rad kann man auch an der eingefahrenen Stütze anheben (sie arretiert also). Bisher hat meiner Stütze der Dreckbeschuss auch nicht viel ausgemacht (war aber auch recht trocken in letzter Zeit). Zur Eignung zum Freeriden/Bikepark kann ich direkt leider nichts sagen.


----------



## gazzpacho (24. Mai 2011)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Hm also unten dran ist auch nichts? ich kenns von der reverb da ist unten ein ventil.
> 
> ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen das die luft da ewig drin bleibt. mit der zeit verliert doch alles luft



hast du schon mal deinen bürostuhl aufgepumpt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (24. Mai 2011)

ja da hast du wohl recht.

da musst ich doch dann gleich mal nachschauen was das für ein prinzip ist beim bürostuhl. und darauf bin ich gekommen: http://de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/496116


----------



## dkc-live (24. Mai 2011)

so ein oring mit stützring schafft 60 MPa... wird wohl reichen.


----------



## Ghost.1 (24. Mai 2011)

super da is ja dann soviel druck drauf das ich nicht mal mehr selber aufstehen muss um den sattel wieder hoch zu machen


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (24. Mai 2011)

moin,hab den thread grad erst gefunden.meine remote version ist bestellt und bezahlt,mal sehen wann sie kommt,dann gibts auch nen bericht und fotos;D


----------



## Harvester (24. Mai 2011)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> super da is ja dann soviel druck drauf das ich nicht mal mehr selber aufstehen muss um den sattel wieder hoch zu machen


 
Gute Idee, und wie kommste runter?^^


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Mai 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> moin,hab den thread grad erst gefunden.meine remote version ist bestellt und bezahlt,mal sehen wann sie kommt,dann gibts auch nen bericht und fotos;D


 
Aus dem Harz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (25. Mai 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> Gute Idee, und wie kommste runter?^^




hm ja füße unter die pedale klemmen und runter ziehen 
ja ne war dumm von mir ....


----------



## Jester (25. Mai 2011)

hat die denn schon mal jemand zerlegt? evt kann man durch tuning ja gewicht einsparen?


----------



## Oshiki (25. Mai 2011)

@Ghost_Geobiker
Ein Bitte, kannst du die Stütze mal auf die Waage legen?


----------



## Seggl88 (25. Mai 2011)

Meine Stütze mit Remote müsste diese Woche noch kommen. Ich werd dann weitere Infos an euch weitergeben...


----------



## 59th (28. Mai 2011)

Ich bin die Stütze jetzt ein paar hundert Kilometer gefahren und muss sagen, dass ich super zufrieden bin. 
Kein spürbares Spiel; trotz Sturz mit um ca. 45° verdrehten Sattel funktioniert alles bestens.
Allerdings musste ich auch eine kleine Feder anbringen, da die Stütze sonst nicht arretiert hat.

Im Vergleich zur Joplin um weiten besserer Remote-Hebel, außerdem ist Stütze auch eingfahren arretiert. 
Die Federkraft ist deutlich stärker, dh. ich muss mein Gewicht leicht verlagern um sie abzusenken; bin allerdings mit 75Kg inklusive Montur auch kein Schwergewicht.
Das einzige Manko das ich gegenüber der Joplin sehe ist das Mehrgewicht.

Hab mit Versand 75 in der Bucht gezahlt.


----------



## Seggl88 (28. Mai 2011)

Auf nachfrage beim Bike-Components wurde mir mitgeteilt dass noch ein Teil meiner Bestellung fehlt, und dieses erst im August gesendet wird. Jetzt wollten die doch tatsächlich bis August mit der kompletten Lieferung warten !!!
Jetzt hab ich denen mal gesagt dass die mir mal alles schicken sollen, was von meiner Bestellung schon lieferbar ist !! Kann sich also nur noch um Tage halten...
Bin daher schon etwas enttäuscht... habe so etwas noch nicht erlebt, steht aber ausdrücklich in der Bestellbestätigung drin, dass Teillieferungen nicht vorgesehen sind... Aber bis August warten? Ist schon heftig...


----------



## dereulenspiegel (28. Mai 2011)

@59th
Das mit dem Gewichtverlagern habe ich manchmal auch. Spiel mal ein bisschen an dem Bowdenzugeinsteller rum. Ich habe irgendwann eine Einstellung gefunden in der die Stütze flüssiger lief. Aber auch mit Feder verstellt der sich nach einer Zeit wieder und man muss nachstellen. Aber bei dem Preis stört mich das nicht allzu sehr.


----------



## stabi (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo, hatte meine auch bei Bike-Components bestellt und diese per paypal
bezahlt. Wurde auch superschnell geliefert nur ist schon vom hersteller die
falsche in der verpackung, habe eine 30,9 bestellt steht so auch auf der rechnung, auch der strichcode sagt 30,9 aber es ist ein 31,6.
Bei bike-componentes angerufen diese sagten mir ich soll mal auf den strichcode schauen mir scheint das es denen bekannt ist das ab und an die
falsche eingepackt ist.
Der währe es wohl ratsam das die vor den versand das mal prüfen!
Naja jetzt zurück geschickt, und erfahren das die 30,9 zur zeit nicht auf lager ist-wird wohl ende kw22 werden :-(
Der erste eindruck der sp-t04 war allesding echt super.

Gruß


----------



## Dooley (29. Mai 2011)

an alle die die stütze schon haben....kann man die blauen eloxalteile problemlos abbauen um sie umeloxieren zu lassen?

gruß andre'


----------



## Seggl88 (29. Mai 2011)

stabi schrieb:


> Hallo, hatte meine auch bei Bike-Components bestellt und diese per paypal
> bezahlt. Wurde auch superschnell geliefert nur ist schon vom hersteller die
> falsche in der verpackung, habe eine 30,9 bestellt steht so auch auf der rechnung, auch der strichcode sagt 30,9 aber es ist ein 31,6.
> Bei bike-componentes angerufen diese sagten mir ich soll mal auf den strichcode schauen mir scheint das es denen bekannt ist das ab und an die
> ...


 
na super, das macht ja Hoffnung !!! Ich wollte am Donnerstag ne größere Tour machen, aber wollte eigentlich mit der neuen Stütze fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (30. Mai 2011)

kannste knicken. sind voll die schnarchnasen geworden. 2 artikel die innerhalt von 24 h lieferbar sein sollten bestellt und sofort bezahlt. denkst du da hat sich was getan seit mitte letzter woche.

seit die nicht mehr in schuhkartons verschicken isses ein lahmer haufen...


----------



## MUD´doc (31. Mai 2011)

Wie schaut das bei euch mit eurem Fahrergewicht aus?
Ich wiege mit allen Klütten so um die 97 kg und da hätte 
ich so meine Sorgen, dass die Stütze nachgibt oder der
Sattelkopf den Sattel nicht richtig hält (beim Schlagloch
oder ähnlich Schlag auf die Stütze)


----------



## rigger (31. Mai 2011)

Mich (104kg) hält sie, wackelt im moment, ist aber nicht spürbar.


----------



## Seggl88 (5. Juni 2011)

so, Sattelstütze ist da.
Gewicht der 31,6mm Version liegt bei knapp über 700 gramm.
Unten gibt es kein Ventil, nur eine Schraube.


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2011)

meine liegt bei 650 Gramm. Ich würde mit der Waage keinen Kuchen backen 

Sehr geil die Sattelstütze. Bin sie am Ochsenkopf gefahren und möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Funktioniert einwandfrei und eine Lenkerfernbedienung vermisse ich null!


----------



## Ghost.1 (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mich für die Procraft H-Lifter entschieden die ja baugleich ist mit der XLC. Mich würde mal interessieren ob ich mit der Mutter unten die Vorspannung einstellen kann oder nicht???


----------



## stabi (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo, hat jemand  von der xlc pro eine explosionszeichnung , bzw wie genau funktioniert die klemmung bei dieser (soll ja irgendwie hydraulich sein)
Habe meine jetzt so ca 80km gefahren und finde sie super, allerding hat sie sich jetzt schon mehrfach von selbst abgesenkt und ein nachjustieren an
der stellschraube bringt nix.

Vielen Dank


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2011)

meine federt etwas. aber da muss von hinten schon ein mächtiger schlag kommen.

ich hab mal geschaut. also vorspannen ging bei mir nicht wirklich. die mutter macht gar nix und ich habe das gefühl mal muss das silberne innenleben drehn. (ka wie das gehen soll)


----------



## Floco (11. Juni 2011)

Hi, meine Stütze ist jetzt auch da und wird gleich mal getestet. Hab die Stütze bei bikestore.cc für 70  gekauft  super Preis.

Der Durchmesser passt und die Stütze einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Hub bei meinem Modell 100 mm und nicht wie beschrieben 95 mm beträgt, ist das bei den anderen Stützen auch so? Nicht dass da irgendein Fehler vorliegt. 
Ach ja, bei mir lag eine Bedienungsanleitung von TranzX für die gleiche Stütze bei http://www.citybug.com/jdtranzx/product/4seatpost/n_ysp01.html, ist das der Produzent?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chief70 (11. Juni 2011)

TranzX ist der Hersteller, ich habe 2 Stützen, einmal mit Remote, einmal ohne, beide haben 100mm Hub, ist normal denke ich.

Gruß
chief70


----------



## Ghost.1 (11. Juni 2011)

Floco schrieb:


> Ach ja, bei mir lag eine Bedienungsanleitung von TranzX für die gleiche Stütze bei http://www.citybug.com/jdtranzx/product/4seatpost/n_ysp01.html, ist das der Produzent?




was steht denn in der anleitung wegen der schraube die unten dran ist??? kann man da was einstellen oder ist die nur zum zusammenbauen


----------



## dkc-live (11. Juni 2011)

hab ich doch geschieben. die schraube haelt nur die stuetze zusammen. ich vermute, dass wenn man die loest man die stuetze auseinanderziehen kann. dann kann man wohl mit dem silbernen unterteil die vorspannung erhoehen. das hat in meinen augen aber keinen sinn.


----------



## Floco (11. Juni 2011)

Hab die Bedienungsanleitung mal eingescannt, damit die Leute ohne auch mal eine haben. Steht leider nicht so viel drin. 



Seite 1 





Seite 2


----------



## Orwell (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte da eine Frage an die Leute die die Stütze mit dem Durchmesser 30,9 fahren. Ich brauch für mein Alutech leider einen 30,0er Durchmesser, und da sieht der Markt leider sehr dünn aus. Jetzt habe ich schon bei einigen KindShock Benutzern gesehen, dass sie diese auf 30,0 abgeschliffen oder abgedreht haben. Wie sieht es denn bei der XLC mit der Materialstärke aus? Denkt ihr, da könnte man bedenkenlos etwas Material abnehmen? Ich wiege <65kg, also ist die Belastung nicht so groß. 

Danke euch.

Grüße
Lars


----------



## stabi (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich denk das wird ganz schön grenzweritig da das vorhandene innengewinde schon recht groß im dm ist.
Genaueres kann man nur mit eine explosionszeichnung sehen, aber da gibt es wohl leider nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (13. Juni 2011)

Bei Alutech-Rahmen kann das Sitzrohr auf 30,9mm ausgerieben werden, zumindest beim Cheap Trick.


----------



## Orwell (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Infos. Das Ausreiben zu lassen, ist natürlich keine schlechte Idee. Es handelt sich aber um einen älteren DDU Rahmen. Genaueres weiß ich nicht, es ist jedenfalls kein CT. Werd ich wohl bei Jürgen mal anfragen müssen, ob das gefahrlos möglich ist. Danke euch. 

Grüße
Lars


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2011)

interessiert vielleicht :



> Schön Guten Tag.
> 
> Ich habe die Sattelstütze zum Geburtstag bekommen und bin zufrieden damit. Aber die Stütze entwickelt langsam aber sicher immer mehr Spiel (beim Fahren noch nicht spürbar.)
> 
> ...





> Hallo XXX,
> 
> ich habe mit dem Zulieferer gesprochen. Ein minimales Spiel ist durchaus gewollt. Beachte das weiterhin, sollte es sich verschlimmern, melde Dich nochmal bei uns und wir würden dann eine Reklamation machen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Floco (20. Juni 2011)

Meine Stütze weist nur ein geringes Torsionsspiel auf, etwa 1 mm an der Sattelspitze, dies ist beim Fahren nicht störend. 
Sonst habe ich keinerlei Spiel feststellen können. Behalte das aber Mal im Auge.


----------



## Goldi03421 (20. Juni 2011)

Was ist der derzeitig günstigste Preis für die Stütze? Die 70 Euro waren wohl scheinbar eine einmalige Gelegenheit?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Juni 2011)

meine dürfte mittwoch oder donnerstag endlich ankommrn,werde die 31.6er version mit remote dann mal wiegen etc


----------



## Seggl88 (20. Juni 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Was ist der derzeitig günstigste Preis für die Stütze? Die 70 Euro waren wohl scheinbar eine einmalige Gelegenheit?


 
Radsport-Zentrale   104,99 + 4,70 Versand


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Juni 2011)

falls das die mit remote ist ists günstig,sonst bike components.de remote für 115


----------



## Seggl88 (20. Juni 2011)

http://www.radsport-zentrale.de/de/XLC-Pro-Teleskopsattelstuetze-SP-T04-.html


----------



## Goldi03421 (20. Juni 2011)

Mal ganz ehrlich - warum eine RockShox für über 200 Euro kaufen wenn man das gleiche für die Hälfte bekommt? Worin bestehen die Unterschiede? Gibts Nachteile? Mal abgesehen von den vielleicht 100g mehr oder weniger?

Und wo gibt's das Teil ohne Remote am günstigsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floco (20. Juni 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Was ist der derzeitig günstigste Preis für die Stütze? Die 70 Euro waren wohl scheinbar eine einmalige Gelegenheit?


 
Die gibts scheinbar öfter bei BS24 als Tagesangebot. Als ich die dort zum ersten Mal für 70  gesehen habe, war sie schon ausverkauft.
Hab mir dann den Liveshopping-Link in die Favoriten eingefügt und jeden Tag rein geschaut. Am 03.06 war sie dann wieder im Angebot und ich hab eine geordert.
Hier der Link http://www.bs24.cc/liveshopping.php einfach jeden Tag reinschauen, am besten schon morgens


----------



## Oshiki (30. Juni 2011)

Heute kam meine XLC an. Ich habe mir die Remoteversion SP-T04 bei dem o.g. Link bestellt. Hat übrigens wunderbar funktioniert.
Das Gewicht hat mich ein wenig geschockt. Das Teil wiegt 741gr. 
Wie ich finde etwas Übergewicht - oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juni 2011)

scheiß drauf! bei mir war das ein halbes kilo mehrgewicht! ich will die stütze nichtmehr hergeben. einfach geil!


----------



## racing_basti (30. Juni 2011)

Wie schwer/leicht lässt sich denn eure Stütze absenken?

Ich hab mir letzte Woche eine geholt. Mit knapp 70kg und normaler Sitzposition hab ich es nicht geschafft die Stütze komplett abzusenken. Mehr als 5cm waren nicht drin. Für den Rest musste ich mich förmlich auf den Sattel fallen lassen und dann im richtigen Moment den Hebel ziehen/ wieder loslassen. 
Normal kann das doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juni 2011)

ich wiegt 71 und senke sie mit einer hand problemlos durch draufdrücken ab .

hast du vielleicht die klemme zu fest gedreht? dann hakt meine auch.


----------



## racing_basti (30. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich wiegt 71 und senke sie mit einer hand problemlos durch draufdrücken ab .
> 
> hast du vielleicht die klemme zu fest gedreht? dann hakt meine auch.



Welche Klemme meinst du denn? Die Klemmschraube zur Klemmung des Sattelgestells oder die Klemme für die Stütze an sich?


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juni 2011)

die sattelstützenklemme bzw der schnellspanner. wenn du die stütze zu stark im rahmen klemmst blockiert sie.


----------



## racing_basti (30. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die sattelstützenklemme bzw der schnellspanner. wenn du die stütze zu stark im rahmen klemmst blockiert sie.



Ich glaub das kann ich ausschließen. Selbst als ich die Stütze einfach auf den Boden gestellt hab ging sie nur sehr schwer rein. Naja, mal schauen was nach dem Einschicken raus kommt.


----------



## Floco (30. Juni 2011)

Wie fest ist denn die blaue Überwurfmutter angezogen? 
Evtl. solltest du die etwas lockern. Meine habe ich etwa so angezogen wie den Deckel einer Sprudelflasche, wenn man diesen wieder verschließt. 
So funktioniert die Stütze jedenfalls sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn bloß nicht das elende Blau wäre. Schwarz oder rot würde bei meinem Bike besser passen.


----------



## gazzpacho (30. Juni 2011)

neeee, blau passt supa


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juli 2011)

dann nimm doch die procraft, die ist baugleich.


----------



## Floco (1. Juli 2011)

Oder investier etwas Zeit und Lack (deiner Wahl) und schon bist du wunschlos glücklich. Meine ist jetzt komplett schwarz


----------



## roliK (1. Juli 2011)

Das Teil schaut wirklich interessant aus. Bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die Remotevariante haben möchte oder ob der Hebel unterm Sattel auch ausreicht. Gibts entscheidende Vorteile für die eine oder andere Variante oder ist der Remote-Hebel einfach nur eine zusätzliche Spielerei?


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juli 2011)

remote:
+ man kommt schneller ran
- 1 bowden mehr
- 1 teil mehr was abbrechen kann.

ich hab mich fürn sattelhebel entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem wie roliK kann mich auch nicht entscheiden welche ich nehmen soll 
Für Remote spricht 
beim Absenken beide Hände am Lenker
geht also auch schneller
dagegen spricht 
der Lenkerhebel der abbrechen kann, 
wieder ein Bowdenzug mehr,wobei mich das weniger stören würde,geht ja so schnell nicht kaputt.
Hat sonst noch jemand Ideen was für oder gegen Remote spricht.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## racing_basti (1. Juli 2011)

ich hab mich für die stütze mit hebel unter dem sattel entschieden weil ich sie so einfach zwischen verschiedenen rahmen wechseln kann. wäre da noch ein hebel am lenker müsste ich den jedes mal noch umschrauben.


----------



## Oshiki (2. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte eine KS i900 ohne Remote. Deshalb hab ich mir die XLC mit Remote gekauft.
Ohne Fernbedienung finde ich die XLC nicht vollständig.

=> Leider gibt es die Prokraft nicht mir Remote.


----------



## gazzpacho (4. Juli 2011)

kommt drauf an, wie deine fahrweise ist. ich gebe nach nem downhill direkt wieder gas, deshalb geht für mich ne stütze ohne remote gar nicht.
außerdem kann ich mich auch in der abfahrt noch entscheiden, ob ich die stütze absenke, da ich ja keine hand vom lenker nehmen muss. ein remote bedeutet in jedem fall mehr flexibilität und mehr sicherheit.


----------



## roliK (4. Juli 2011)

Die Argumente pro Remote stimmen zwar, ich hab mich trotzdem für die Variante mit dem Hebel unterm Sattel entschieden. Hab leider an meinem Bike keine zufriedenstellende Lösung zum Verlegen des Kabels gefunden (da die Leitungen alle im Rahmen verlaufen), und das bisserl weniger Komfort beim Absenken kann ich verschmerzen, geht ja trotzdem noch sehr viel schneller als vorher.


----------



## racing_basti (6. Juli 2011)

soeben hab ich noch die neue xlc-stütze montiert. diese geht wesentlich leichter abzusenken als die alte. irgendein problem muss diese also gehabt haben. dann bin ich mal gespannt wie sich das ganze dann fährt


----------



## zrider (6. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lang der Teil der Stütze ist, den man im Sattelrohr versenken kann?


----------



## Oshiki (7. Juli 2011)

Es sind 23cm bis zu der blauen Mutter.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
So Bestellung ist raus habe mir die Remoteversion gegönnt.Danke an alle die mir geholfen habe das für und wider abzuwägen.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## zrider (7. Juli 2011)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Es sind 23cm bis zu der blauen Mutter.



Vielen Dank! Die wird auf jeden Fall passen, hab sie mir auch gleich bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (7. Juli 2011)

Info
Hier gibt es die beiden Stützen im Angebot
Mit Fernbedienung 99,95
http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...psattelstuetze-SP-T04-400-mm.html?cat=166203&
Ohne Fernbedienung 89,95
http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...telstuetze-Pro-SP-T03-400-mm.html?cat=166203&


----------



## Hacky 2003 (8. Juli 2011)

Zu spät habe schon für 104.99 bei Radsport-Zentrale bestellt, wollte einfach nicht mehr warten,kann aber mit den 5 Mehrkosten leben.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## ThomasRo (9. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn von der http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fahrradteile/XLC-Teleskopsattelstuetze-Comp-SP-T02.html?cat=166182& zu halten?
Laut Beschreibung auch im Fahren verstellbar, allerdings gehe ich mal davon aus, dass dort keine Feder drin ist und sie somit nicht selbst nach oben geht, oder? Dann ist die Frage in wie fern das im Fahren machbar ist... 
Wäre halt sehr günstig und leicht. Meint ihr das bringt was oder kann man da gleich die normale Stütze behalten?


----------



## Laphroaig10 (10. Juli 2011)

danke für den Tipp 

habe mir jetzt auch die Version mit Remote bestellt, jetzt muss nur noch mein neues Bike ankommen


----------



## Hacky 2003 (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich hätte da mal ne Frage, sie klinkt vielleicht etwas dämlich ,beschäftigt mich aber doch sehr, da ich ja nun auch ne absenkbare Sattelstütze bekomme und diese normalerweise nicht mehr im Rahmen auf und ab bewgen muss, frage ich mich was soll ich an die Stütze machen damit es keine Kontaktkorrosion gibt, damit ich sie auch nach länger Zeit wieder aus dem Rahmen raus bekomme. Für euere Hilfe schonmal besten Dank.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Harvester (10. Juli 2011)

ThomasRo schrieb:


> Was ist denn von der http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fahrradteile/XLC-Teleskopsattelstuetze-Comp-SP-T02.html?cat=166182& zu halten?
> Laut Beschreibung auch im Fahren verstellbar, allerdings gehe ich mal davon aus, dass dort keine Feder drin ist und sie somit nicht selbst nach oben geht, oder? Dann ist die Frage in wie fern das im Fahren machbar ist...
> Wäre halt sehr günstig und leicht. Meint ihr das bringt was oder kann man da gleich die normale Stütze behalten?


 

klingt zumindest interessant, zumindest was die Daten hergeben. Vielleicht ist es das, was man als Gelegenheitsnutzer braucht.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (10. Juli 2011)

@ Hacky 2003

ein wenig Montagefett sollte da reichen
obwohl ich eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit einer lackierten Sattelstütze hatte, die alten Stahlmodelle waren da einiges schlimmer


----------



## dkc-live (11. Juli 2011)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Ich hätte da mal ne Frage, sie klinkt vielleicht etwas dämlich ,beschäftigt mich aber doch sehr, da ich ja nun auch ne absenkbare Sattelstütze bekomme und diese normalerweise nicht mehr im Rahmen auf und ab bewgen muss, frage ich mich was soll ich an die Stütze machen damit es keine Kontaktkorrosion gibt, damit ich sie auch nach länger Zeit wieder aus dem Rahmen raus bekomme. Für euere Hilfe schonmal besten Dank.
> Gruß Hacky



die sind ja lackiert. da du sie nicht auf und ab bewegst ist ja eine trennschicht zwischen den metallen. noch etwas fett dazu und alles super!


----------



## Hacky 2003 (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich habe heute meine Sattelstütze montiert und bin einfach unschlüssig wie ich sie montieren soll,deshalb wüerde es mich freuen wenn mir jemand  hier mal ein paar Bilder zeigen oder mailen könnte.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zrider (12. Juli 2011)

Auf Seite 2 findest du einige Bilder.


----------



## zrider (13. Juli 2011)

Meint ihr es ist ratsam einen Schmutzschutz zu montieren oder hattet ihr bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit Dreck?


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juli 2011)

nö null probleme. ich hab etwas wasserabweisendes Fett unter der blauen Kappe drinne. aber nach etwas über einem Monat ist das noch frisch und sauber. Hab die stütze nie geputzt.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (13. Juli 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Auf Seite 2 findest du einige Bilder.



Hallo 
Ich besitze die Remoteversion und da ist nur ein Bild zusehen welches zeigt dass der  Betätigungszug von der Sattelvorderseite kommt bei mir kommt er von hinten,was mich ganz arg interesieren würde wie ihr es am Cockpit vorne gelöst habt,und was ich noch wissen will kann bei euch der Metllbogen vorne am Lenker auch aus dem Schaltstück raus rutschen, bei mir rutscht er nämlich immer wieder heraus oder könnt ihr ihn nicht verdrehen.Für euere Hilfe schonmal besten Dank.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Hacky 2003 (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Ist da draussen niemand der mir mal en par Bilder irgendwie zukommen lassen könnte wie ihr die Stütze eingebaut habt und wie den Lenkerhebel.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juli 2011)

hast Du Angst vorm ausprobieren 
Mensch tut doch nicht immer so unbeholfen  
oder fragst Du morgens auch welches T-Shirt Du anziehen sollst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (24. Juli 2011)

Hat schon jemand das Teil aufgemacht? Und Explosionszeichnungen gibt es auch nicht wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe? 

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, werd nächste Woche eine XLC bekommen würde aber gern wissen wie das ding überhaupt funktioniert.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (25. Juli 2011)

ich werde meien morgen zurückschicken,erstens hat sie merklich spiel bekommen und zweitens ist der remote hebel trotz loser klemmung(mit etwas kraft verdrehbar) gebrochen,und dasd bei einem sehr leichten sturz.

ich werde mal dazuschreiben dass sie mir wenn möglich die version ohne remote zurückschicken...


----------



## gazzpacho (26. Juli 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand das Teil aufgemacht?



Warum?????



Nexic schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, werd nächste Woche eine XLC bekommen würde aber gern wissen wie das ding überhaupt funktioniert.



Kann ich Dir sagen: 1. Hebel drücken, belasten (ca. 200 N), Sattelstütze fährt runter. 2. Hebel drücken, entlasten, Sattelstütze fährt hoch


----------



## Nexic (26. Juli 2011)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> Warum?????





Ich nehm ganz gern alles auseinander bevor ich es an mein bike schraube, besonders Federgabeln Dämpfer und eben verstellbare Sattelstützen.

1. Aus reiner Neugier.
2. Weil die Schmierung ab Werk meistens nichts taugt, bzw bei Federelementen kommt es schon mal vor das gar keine Schmierung vorhanden ist.

Bin ich den wirklich der einzige der sowas macht??


----------



## gazzpacho (26. Juli 2011)

Bei mir läufts jedenfalls wie geschmiert


----------



## Harvester (26. Juli 2011)

... und dann macht man beim Auseinanderbauen was falsch, das Teil is hin und Garantie is auch hinfällig....


----------



## Nexic (26. Juli 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> ... und dann macht man beim Auseinanderbauen was falsch, das Teil is hin und Garantie is auch hinfällig....



Wenn man vorsichtig zu Werke geht passiert schon nichts. 
Ich werde dann auch ein paar Bilder machen wenn ich erfolgreich bin, 
wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde könnt ihr euch ja denken was passiert ist.


----------



## dkc-live (26. Juli 2011)

ja du bist der einzige... warum soll ich was antatschen was bestens funktioniert... achja und das merklich spiel, merkt man nicht beim fahren und ist normal wie mir der import versichert hat... naja und ein abgebrochener hebel nach einen sturz? also bitte... ich bin auch schonmal umgekippt und hab mir nen bremshebel abegebrochen. das ist eben nicht dafür gebaut.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. Juli 2011)

er nwar ja extra nur so fest geschraubt,dass man ihn mit geringem kraftaufwand verdrehen kann,um genau das zu verhindern.

zudem spüre ich das spiel meiner stütze ja beireits,da es sich seit dem einbau verschlimmert hat.

ich denke ich weiss schon wann ich die stütze zurück schicken kann


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2011)

bei mir ist es auch mehr geworden. aber ehh man das beim fahren merkt müssen es schon einige millimeter sein...

schau mal in den rock shox thread... da brechen die hebel schon beim einbau... aber denkste die ersetzen was. lenkerfernbedienungen sind immer ein schwachpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Av4l0n (9. August 2011)

Hey,

wie lang ist denn der Bowdenzug der Remote? Tendiere momentan eher zur Remote-Version, würd den Zug aber gerne am Unterrohr / im Rahmen verlegen, da mein Oberrohr so schön clean ist ;-)


----------



## Laphroaig10 (9. August 2011)

kann den morgen mal messen, aber Unterrohr wird nichts
bei mir reicht der gerade so, 10cm mehr würden dem sehr gut tun





denke ich werde den Zug + Hülle demnächst austauschen


----------



## dkc-live (9. August 2011)

sehr geiles Rad!


----------



## Crazy1975 (9. August 2011)

Grüezi, 

hab am Wochenende meine XLC Remote auch mal am Radon Slide AM 7.0 2011 sauber montiert. Ich allerdings echt enttäuscht über die schlechte Bowdenzuglösung von XLC - das Zugende konnte ich schon ab Lieferung nur als Drahtbürste verwenden (Adern/Faser (?) teilweise gebrochen) und lief nur ausgesprochen widerwillig (von der Burlingtonoptik mal abgesehen). 

Hab das dann so gelöst: Neuen Schaltzug besorgt. Der Pinöbel hat zwar anfangs nicht in den Hebel vorne gepasst. Aber Schleifpapier ist Dein Freund, und nach ein bisschen Abschleifen hat das auch reingepasst. Dazu Schaltzughülle vom Fahrradmonteur (gibts ja am laufenden Meter fürn Appel & n Ei beim Fahrradmech). Das ganze mit selbstklebenden Jagwire-C-Clips unterm Oberrohr befertigt. Dann noch die Kulifeder zur Erhöhung der Rückstellkraft zweischen Stellschraube und Zugbefestigung an der Sattelstütze (danke @gazzpacho - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8324042&postcount=46) und ordentlich geschmiert. Jetzt kein Vergleich mehr zu der Originallösung, viel bessere, weil geschmeidiger und zuverlässigere Bedienung. Und etwas (!) leichter wird das ganze auch.

Kosten: CHF 7 + 1 Kuli, der dran glauben musste (Clips waren in der Werkzeugkiste vorhanden). 

Wollte den Zug auch erst unterm Tretlager durchführen. Hab dann aber gesehe, dass es am Oberrohr besser geführt war: Vorteil ist die (kürzere) Länge, dass bei den Lenkbewegeungen das Spiel besser ist (insb. mit der losen Führung der Jagwire-C-Clips), und dass keine engen Radien geführt werden müssen.  

Ich hab übrigens den komischen 90°-Umlenker mal einstweilen weggelassen: Das Ende von der Zughülle hat direkt und ohne Nachbearbeitung in den Hebel gepassst. Die Umlenkung hat mehr Reibung verursacht als irgendwas gebracht. Und der fehlt derzeit auch nicht. 

Fotos gerne auf Anfrage, falls es jemanden interessiert. 


Nur mal so als Idee. Freu mich auf Comments.


----------



## Av4l0n (9. August 2011)

vielen Dank!

Hab mal eben nachgemessen: Der Zug müsste schon so 1,80m sein, um ihn unterm Tretlager vorbei am Oberrohr hochzulegen. Musste leider auch feststellen, dass es auch keinen Leerkanal mehr im Rahmen gibt - dachte, da wär noch was frei! 

Ich werde vermutlich dann auch mal einen neuen Zug verlegen (müssen) und einfach beide Varianten (Oberrohr und Unterrohr) testen. 

@crazy1975:

Hast du einfach einen normalen Schaltzug genommen? Kannst du ungefähr den Durchmesser abschätzen? Bike-Components hat da den einen Jagwire Ripcord (PTFE beschichtet) im Angebot: 1,1mm x 2m ! 

Ein paar Fotos wären auch toll. Dafür im voraus schonmal danke!


----------



## Hacky 2003 (9. August 2011)

Hallo Crazy1975
Auch ich würde mich mal für deine Fotos interesieren,was ich jetzt schon zwei mal gesehen habe ist das der Zug an der Sattelspitze hochgeht,ich habe die Stütze anders herum momtiert, ist das eigentlich arg verkehrt, die Zuglänge reicht mir trotzdem.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Area51 (9. August 2011)

Gut das meine kein Remote hat 

Ne mal nen Zwischenfazit: Funktion wie am ersten Tag, seitliches Spiel an der Sattelnase max 2mm (also nichts bemerkbares beim fahren).

Nachdem mein Rad mal umgefallen ist (ohne mich  ) war die Stütze im Rahmen verdreht aber nichts beschädigt  
MFG Julian

PS. Die olle graue Beschriftung habe ich vorsichtig entfernt, sieht besser aus


----------



## Laphroaig10 (10. August 2011)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Crazy1975
> Auch ich würde mich mal für deine Fotos interesieren,was ich jetzt schon zwei mal gesehen habe ist das der Zug an der Sattelspitze hochgeht,ich habe die Stütze anders herum momtiert, ist das eigentlich arg verkehrt, die Zuglänge reicht mir trotzdem.
> Gruß Hacky



du stellst dich vielleicht an...
das ist eine Sattelstütze mit Offset, ob du die nach vorne oder hinten drehst hängt von der Sitzposition ab, der Sattel muss im Soll-Klemmbereich montiert werden (max. Markierungen am Gestell)


----------



## verano (16. August 2011)

@area51: wie hast du die graue beschriftung abbekommen?

Sent from my GT-I5700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Area51 (19. August 2011)

verano schrieb:


> @area51: wie hast du die graue beschriftung abbekommen?



Mit ner Rasierklinge, musst nur aufpassen nicht zu verkanten, dann geht die Graue beschriftung ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen ab.
MFG Julian


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2011)

Ein Stück Zucker oder die harte Seite (blau) eines Radiergummies geht auch manchmal.


----------



## CrossX (21. August 2011)

Bekommt man eigentlich irgendwie den Kopf oben ab? Ich will das blaue Eloxal an der Überwurfmutter entfernen, da es so garnicht zum Bike passt. Im montierten Zustand ist das ja sicher nicht möglich oder?
Außerdem würd ich die Mutter gerne im Winter gold eloxieren lassen.


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2011)

wenn du eine möglichkeit findest sie zu zerlegen gib bescheid. mein hebel ist so verschmoddert, dass er ab und an klemmt XD


----------



## CrossX (21. August 2011)

Ich hab ja noch garkeine. Aber steht ganz oben auf der Liste. 
Kann man die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit regeln? Ein Freund hat sich jetzt ne günstige Teleskopstütze geholt, die fährt mit gefühlter Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus. Völlig unkontrolliert, wie ne Sprungfeder. Sowas möchte ich nicht unterm Hintern haben. 
Meine KS fährt schön langsam aus.


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2011)

ja die kommt gedämpft raus. ist halt so ne bürostuhlpatrone drinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (21. August 2011)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Und der Preis ist ja wirklich heiß. Und mehr als 100mm passen in das Bike meiner Freundin eh nicht rein. Also warum mehr Geld ausgeben.


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2011)

hab mal den importeur angemailt, dass er mir eine demontage anleitung zukommen lässt.


----------



## stetre76 (22. August 2011)

kurze Frage - wie schauts aus, wenn man eine Satteltasche (Schlauch, Luftpatrone), am Sattel hat?
Schafft das die Stütze beim hochfahren, oder wirds da kritisch?

da ja die Stütze ja so in der Art der Bürosessel mit Patrone arbeitet, sollte eigentlich genug Punch vorhanden sein, oder?

Danke für jeden Hinweis!


----------



## dkc-live (22. August 2011)

stetre76 schrieb:


> kurze Frage - wie schauts aus, wenn man eine Satteltasche (Schlauch, Luftpatrone), am Sattel hat?
> Schafft das die Stütze beim hochfahren, oder wirds da kritisch?
> 
> da ja die Stütze ja so in der Art der Bürosessel mit Patrone arbeitet, sollte eigentlich genug Punch vorhanden sein, oder?
> ...



hab einen liter ölivenöl auf den sattel gestellt. geht genauso hoch wie vorher. hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## stetre76 (22. August 2011)

ausgezeichnet - danke!
hab die Stütze heute einmal bestellt - bei 99,- EUR ist nicht all zu viel verloren...


----------



## dkc-live (22. August 2011)

mutter lösen. stütze auseinander ziehen (blaue überwurfmutter muss nicht gelöst werden) fachhändler wird empfohlen.


----------



## stetre76 (23. August 2011)

@dkc-live: ???, oder war's eh nicht für mich gedacht?


----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2011)

ne wie sie demontiert wird.


----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2011)

Also ich habe die Sütze eben zerlegt.

1. Blaue Überwurfmutter lösen
2. Mutter unten Lösen
3. Mit einem Gummihammer beide Teile auseinadertreiben.
4. Der Dämpfer kann durch rausschrauben gelöst werden.

Der Dämpfer ist tatsächlich eine geschlossene einheit wie bei Bürostühlen.
Danach alles schön abfetten und zusammenbauen.
Viel hilft hier viel. Jede reibstelle gut einpacken. Ich habe Motorex Bike Grease 2000 verwendet und die Stütze geht jetzt wieder richtig Plüschig nach den ganzen Dreckfahrten.

Beim zusammenbauen beachten, dass der die Abgeflachte Seite der Patrone mit der des Tauchrohres übereinstimmt.


----------



## CrossX (23. August 2011)

Kann man dann im auseinander gebauten Zustand die blaue Überwurfmutter einfach abziehen? Ich will die ja runter haben um die Farbe abzumachen.

Ansonsten ist das System ja ziemlich einfach aufgebaut. Wird der Klemmmechanismus nur mit dem Druck auf die Zylinderstange ausgelöst?
Dann würde das ganze ja Tuningpotential bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2011)

Genau. Siehst du oben den dünnen Stab? Auf den muss eine Kraft ausgeübt werden. Meine Finger haben aber nicht gereicht.

Die blaue Überwurfmutter bekommst du raus indem du die Passfedern Typ A entfernst. Je nach Toleranz sollte das einfach oder schwer gehen.


----------



## CrossX (23. August 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Mühe. Das hilft mir richtig weiter. 

Kann man die Kartusche öffnen? Dann könnte man mal gucken warum das Teil so schwer ist im Gegensatz zur Konkurenz. Irgendwo müssen die 200 Gramm ja versteckt sein


----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2011)

ne kann man nicht öffnen. ist halt wie am bürostuhl oder an der kofferraumklappe am auto.

Das gewicht kommt von der ganzen Konstruktion. Die ist halt Bulletproof.

Die Stärke des Rohres ist sehr hoch, da die Passfedernuten darin sind. Da hätte man einige Gramm Sparen können.
Das Schwarze rohr ist auch sehr Massiv und brechen wird es sicher nicht 

Das hauptgewicht liegt aber in der doppelten Ausführung. Bei den anderen ist ja die Stütze gleichzeitig die Kartusche.

Ich find die XLC variante weit sinnvoller, da Gasdruckdämpfer über jahrzehnte erprobt sind und eine sehr lange haltbarkleit haben. Wenn ich mir die ******* bei:

Kindshox: Absacken.. nicht am sattel hochheben...
Rockshox: entlüften... leicht abbrechende hebel
Rase: doofe federkonstruktion.. halt amerika
forca: häßlich und dreckempfindlich und plaste passfedern, neigen zum brechen durch die löcher. nicht stufenlos.
gravitydropper: neigen zum brechen durch die löcher. nicht stufenlos.

da hab ich doch lieber 200 gramm mehr


----------



## CrossX (23. August 2011)

Ich hab seid 3 Jahren ne KS am Bike, die läuft (mitlerweile) richtig gut. Aber kostet halt auch 100 Euro mehr.
Ich denke mit der XLC kann man nicht viel falsch machen wenn einem das Gewicht nicht das wichtigste ist.


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. August 2011)

doch der fehlende Remote-Hebel


----------



## dkc-live (25. August 2011)

häää? xlc pro sp-t04 ....


----------



## sven_the_man (27. August 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ich hab sie mir mal bestellt...für 86 EUR ist das in Ordnung  Die KS taugen ja auch immer noch nicht richtig, und das im 3. (?) Modelljahr.
> 
> Ist halt klumpschwer.



wo gibt es die mit xlc remote für 86 euronen?


----------



## de_hippi (28. August 2011)

mit oder ohne remote? was empfielt ihr?


----------



## Av4l0n (28. August 2011)

sven_the_man schrieb:


> wo gibt es die mit xlc remote für 86 euronen?



keine Ahnung - noch nie so günstig gesehen, vllt. in der Bucht. Ansonsten für 99 bei kurbelix (s. vorherige Beiträge)...



de_hippi schrieb:


> mit oder ohne remote? was empfielt ihr?



kommt wohl drauf an, wie/wo du fährst. Auf meiner Hausrunde fahr ich auf halber Sattelhöhe in schnelle, enge Kurven, dann die Stütze runter für ein extrem steiles Teilstück und danach geht's recht lange und breit im Flachen weiter
 --> also mir fehlt da die Zeit jedes mal am Sattel rumzufummeln und will auch kein Risiko eingehen, dass ich ihm nächsten Baum/im Hang lieg. 

Aber wohl alles Geschmacksache.

Hab meine Stütze (mit Remote) jetzt knapp 2 Wochen - neuen Zug am Tretlager vorbei gelegt und den "Federtrick" zur Erhöhung der Rückstellkraft benutzt. Kann die Stütze eigentlich nur empfehlen - und für 100 Euro im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (29. August 2011)

de_hippi schrieb:


> mit oder ohne remote? was empfielt ihr?



da das system ohne hebel robuster ist. ohne.


----------



## de_hippi (29. August 2011)

Ich bin noch keine ohne Remote gefahren, Stelle mir allerdings vor den Hebel auch während der Fahrt zu betätigen... Ist dies nicht möglich?


----------



## dkc-live (29. August 2011)

also ich mach es währrend der fahrt. man sollte allerding vorrausschauender fahren. da das betätigen mehr zeit kostet als mit remote. wenn man bekannte strecken fährt is für mich der hebel sinnvoller. wenn man unbekannte strecken fährt und nicht weiß wann eine abfahrt kommt, ist der daumenhebel sinnvoller.


----------



## CrossX (29. August 2011)

Mein Vater hatte erst ohne Remote und hat dann umgerüstet. 
Laut eigener Aussage benutzt er die Stütze jetzt ca 3 mal häufiger, einfach weil man nicht die Hände vom Lenker nehmen muss. 
Der Mensch an sich ist ja faul 

Ich bin auch ein totaler Verfechter der Remoteversion. Das eine Kabel mehr am Bike stört doch nicht wirklich.


----------



## gazzpacho (30. August 2011)

bin letztens ne eifeltour gefahren und möchte den remote nicht mehr missen. es ist super nach nem trail direkt wieder in der normale sitzposition fahren zu können, ohne anhalten zu müssen. 
ohne remote ist einfach zu unsicher. die sattelstütze während des fahrens runter zu machen ist ja kein problem, aber beim fahren auf ner huckeligen piste mit nur einer hand am lenker und im stehen während man mit der anderen hand im schritt rumfummelt das gleichgewicht zu halten, das muss mir mal jemand vormachen 

also ganz klar: mit remote (empfehlen auch die mtb-zeitschriften)


----------



## SLOBO (1. September 2011)

Moin,

kann man die Satellstütze auch kürzen? 

Ich weiß nicht ob die 400mm, bzw. 300mm in meinen Fritzz reinpassen (Vorsicht mit der Antwort  )

Gruß
SLOBO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (1. September 2011)

nein.


----------



## sven_the_man (1. September 2011)

habe gestern meine xlc stütze bekommen und bis dato nur beim aufsitzen im keller testen können...hatte das gefühl, dass sie recht ruckelig runter geht - könnt ihr das bestätigen? habe dann die klemme etwas gelockert und und etwas fett auf das dünnere rohr gemacht...nun geht es etwas besser. zur montage habe ich so rote montagepaste verwendet, damit ich die klemme nicht zu fest machen muss...bin mal gespannt, wie gut die stütze fest sitzt im sattelrohr


----------



## de_hippi (1. September 2011)

Ich habe gestern meine auch (ohne Remote) bekommen.

Angebaut und ne ausgiebige Testrunde gestartet. TOP!
Remote vermiss ich nicht. Ganz einfaches aus und einfahren!

Für den Preis...


----------



## gazzpacho (1. September 2011)

sven_the_man schrieb:


> habe gestern meine xlc stütze bekommen und bis dato nur beim aufsitzen im keller testen können...hatte das gefühl, dass sie recht ruckelig runter geht - könnt ihr das bestätigen? habe dann die klemme etwas gelockert und und etwas fett auf das dünnere rohr gemacht...nun geht es etwas besser. zur montage habe ich so rote montagepaste verwendet, damit ich die klemme nicht zu fest machen muss...bin mal gespannt, wie gut die stütze fest sitzt im sattelrohr



kann ich bestätigen. einfach beim runterfahren etwas weiter nach vorn rutschen. dann gehts besser.


----------



## dkc-live (1. September 2011)

schaut euch doch mal das bild von der zerlegten stütze an. wenn man die klemme zu fest hämmert, müssen sich ja passfedern an der stütze verkanten.

seitdem ich sie aufgemacht habe und mit hochwertigen fett versehen habe, geht sie viel smooter.


----------



## manne (1. September 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich find die XLC variante weit sinnvoller, da Gasdruckdämpfer über jahrzehnte erprobt sind und eine sehr lange haltbarkleit haben.



Eine Gasdruckfeder mit "Lockout" dürfte aber m.E. schon recht speziell und von Erprobung und Haltbarkeit her nicht unbedingt mit der Ausführung in der Kofferraumklappe vergleichbar sein.


----------



## dkc-live (1. September 2011)

manne schrieb:


> Eine Gasdruckfeder mit "Lockout" dürfte aber m.E. schon recht speziell und von Erprobung und Haltbarkeit her nicht unbedingt mit der Ausführung in der Kofferraumklappe vergleichbar sein.



mein bürostuhl hat lockout. deiner nicht?


----------



## de_hippi (1. September 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> mein bürostuhl hat lockout. deiner nicht?





@dkc, welches fett haste benutzt?


----------



## dkc-live (1. September 2011)

motorex bike grease 2000


----------



## manne (1. September 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> mein bürostuhl hat lockout. deiner nicht?



Nee, eher Bionicon Geometrieverstellung.  Aber auch starr blockierbare Ausführungen sind wohl wirklich nicht ganz so speziell, wie ich erst dachte:

http://www.hahn-gasfedern.de/de/produkte/blockierbare-gasfedern/edelstahl-v4a/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (3. September 2011)

Heute ist die XLC Sattelstütze angekommen. Ich hab sie sofort am Rad meiner Freundin montiert und nen neuen Zug am Unterrohr verlegt. 

Die Stütze macht nen sehr guten Ersteindruck. Leider ist sie auch sackschwer, aber das wusste ich ja vorher. 

Die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit ist leider etwas gering im Gegensatz zu meiner KS, aber da gewöhnt man sich sicher dran. 

Hab der Stütze erstmal ne Fettpackung verpasst, damit alles gut fluppt. Bin mal auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt. 

Und die blaue Überwurfmutter muss schnellstens weg. Das sieht grausam aus an nem braun-goldenen Rad. Ich werde die schnellstmöglich lackieren.


----------



## xXJojoXx (3. September 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> mein bürostuhl hat lockout. deiner nicht?



Mein Bürostuhl ist starr ! Bin noch nicht in den Genuss eines Fullystuhls gekommen 
Nein im Ernst: Das Teil sieht sehr interessant aus ! Wird sicherlich irgendwann auch einen Platz an meinem neuen Bike finden...


----------



## dkc-live (3. September 2011)

manne schrieb:


> Nee, eher Bionicon Geometrieverstellung.  Aber auch starr blockierbare Ausführungen sind wohl wirklich nicht ganz so speziell, wie ich erst dachte:
> 
> http://www.hahn-gasfedern.de/de/produkte/blockierbare-gasfedern/edelstahl-v4a/



1200 N ausschubkraft  das taugt als schleudersitz wenns eng wird


----------



## sven_the_man (5. September 2011)

soderle...2 testausfahrten gab es jetzt schon und es ist einfach geil, man kann jetzt  downhillpassagen viel fluffiger fahren.
allerdings werde ich wohl auch mal lieblich ran und im inneren mehr fett drauf krachen. sie fährt immer noch etwas ruckelig ein und aus, wenn es sich auch schon gebessert hat. manchmal muss ich mit dem pops nochmal extradruck geben, damit sie überhaupt rein will. sattelrohrklemme hab ich scon an der smotheitskotzgrenze....
was andres: jkönnt ihr mal bilder posten , wo ihr den remote angebaut habt? ich bekomm die krise, denn irgendwie stört es in allen positionen irgenwie entweder mit schalthebeln oder bremshebel. habse schon in alle windricktungen gedreht und uffn kopp gestellt und hab nun so ne kompromisslösung, wobei ich jetzt mit dem daumen grad so zum hochschalten komme (hab den remote links, da rechts der remote für die gable ist)...der remote kommt dabei gleich nach dem griff, dann bremse, dann schaltebel...


----------



## CrossX (5. September 2011)

Ich habe erst Remote, dann Schaltung und dann Bremse von Außenkante Lenker gesehen. Mit ner guten 1-Finger-Bremse klappt das ganz wunderbar.


----------



## sven_the_man (5. September 2011)

hatte einst schonmal bremse und schaltung vertauscht, da war allerdings irgendein problem, welches ich vergessen habe, welches mich an diese rkonfiguration hinderte


----------



## gazzpacho (5. September 2011)

ich hab meine direkt neben dem rechten griff nach vorne ausgerichte. passt perfekt und ist geschütz bei stürzen


----------



## sven_the_man (6. September 2011)

so-remoteproblematik hab ich jetzt gelöst, prompt kommt die nächste sorge: im ausgefahrenen zuuuuustand kann ich meine stütze ca.3 mm nach unten drücken...wenn ich mal richtig kraft an den tag lege, federt sie sigar ein bisschen ein....ist das bei euch auch so, oder sollte ich mir sorgen machen und ggf. einsenden?


----------



## dkc-live (6. September 2011)

normal das einfedern. nach unten drücken kann ich meine jedoch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazzpacho (6. September 2011)

schön - gleiches problem habe ich seit ein paar tagen auch. stütze fährt ein bei belastung und fährt auch ein bischen aus wenn sie unten ist . vorher lief alles bestens. habe bei näherer betrachtung festgestellt, dass schmutz in den druckknopf unter dem sattel gekommen ist, der das saubere ausfahren des besagten knopfes verhindert. hab schon versucht das ding zu säubern, komme aber nicht dran. bleibt eigentlich nur das teil auseinander zu nehmen und zu säubern. dann erlischt aber der garantieanspruch. und einschicken dauert mir zu lang .
muss mir noch überlegen, was ich mache .


----------



## dkc-live (6. September 2011)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> schön - gleiches problem habe ich seit ein paar tagen auch. stütze fährt ein bei belastung und fährt auch ein bischen aus wenn sie unten ist . vorher lief alles bestens. habe bei näherer betrachtung festgestellt, dass schmutz in den druckknopf unter dem sattel gekommen ist, der das saubere ausfahren des besagten knopfes verhindert. hab schon versucht das ding zu säubern, komme aber nicht dran. bleibt eigentlich nur das teil auseinander zu nehmen und zu säubern. dann erlischt aber der garantieanspruch. und einschicken dauert mir zu lang .
> muss mir noch überlegen, was ich mache .



haben die nix von geschrieben. auseinanderbauen geht ganz einfach. hab ja gepostet wie. die sattelstütze besteht ja nur aus 9 teilen


----------



## sven_the_man (6. September 2011)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> schön - gleiches problem habe ich seit ein paar tagen auch. stütze fährt ein bei belastung und fährt auch ein bischen aus wenn sie unten ist . vorher lief alles bestens. habe bei näherer betrachtung festgestellt, dass schmutz in den druckknopf unter dem sattel gekommen ist, der das saubere ausfahren des besagten knopfes verhindert. hab schon versucht das ding zu säubern, komme aber nicht dran. bleibt eigentlich nur das teil auseinander zu nehmen und zu säubern. dann erlischt aber der garantieanspruch. und einschicken dauert mir zu lang .
> muss mir noch überlegen, was ich mache .




also mit knopf meinst du den hebel unterm sattel, der per remote nach unten gezogen wird???


----------



## dkc-live (6. September 2011)

ne der hebel betätigt einen knopf. der war bei mir auch verdreckt. man kommt ganz leicht ran nach dem zerlegen.


----------



## gazzpacho (6. September 2011)

ok, hab mich entschieden:
Zerlegen


----------



## gazzpacho (6. September 2011)

ps.

ich werde nie wieder über leute meckern die ihr neu gekauftes teil zerlegen 

danke für die gute anleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven_the_man (6. September 2011)

tssss...2mal fahren und schon is alles so verkeimt, dasses nicht mehr richtig funzt..shizzle...ob die tuereren modelle da auch so sensibel sind?


----------



## dkc-live (6. September 2011)

? naja alles verkeimt. der mechanismus ist halt null gefettet. ich bin aber auch 2 monate problemlos bei schlamm und regen gefahren.


----------



## gazzpacho (6. September 2011)

bei mir ist das auch nur, weil ich den schlauch voll draufgehalten habe und den dreck eher reingedrückt als rausgewaschen . vorher gabs 3 Monate lang bei wind und wetter keine probleme.


----------



## sven_the_man (6. September 2011)

hat ich wohl ma wieder pech...nunja...es kommt ne schrauberaction in der hoffnung, dass dann alles wieder i.o. ist...sonst tausch!


----------



## Stef1984 (6. September 2011)

Hab die XLC Pro auch.
Frage hierzu, zu der ich bisher nichts gefunden hab: Wie schaut es mit einem dieser Sattelstützengepäckträger aus? Der ist bis 10 Kilo belastbar, wiegt kein Kilo. Kann man diese 11 Kilo an den unteren Teil der XLC anbringen oder besser nicht?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## dkc-live (6. September 2011)

besser nicht, da sich die sattelstütze so verformt, dass die passfeder nichtmehr sauber laufen! die stütze stockt und verschleißt schneller.

entweder die klemme von salsa nehmen mit den gepäckträgerösen oder die tubus schellen.


----------



## Stef1984 (6. September 2011)

Ich hab es mir schon fast gedacht.

Danke, dann nehme ich die Tubus-Schellen. Sind ja auch recht günstig und man kann so sogar mehr Gewicht aufnehmen.

Danke.


----------



## sven_the_man (7. September 2011)

so-die stütze offen gehabt und gefettet wie ein waaaaaahnsinniger....zusammengebaut und getetstet...dabei feststellen müssen, dass die stütze immer noch ca 3mm einzustauchen geht, obwohl sie komplett oben ist und ich auch oben das knöpfchen erst gereinigt und extra gefettet habe. man muss zwar arg drücken - komisch finde ich das aber trotzdem....und nach der fettkur läßt sie sich gut zeit beim rauskommen...ich denke aber das tut sich wieder. auffällig war, dass der innere mechanismus vorn schon blank gerubbelt war


----------



## sven_the_man (7. September 2011)

grad mal bei kurbelix angerufen, wo man mir erklärte, das etwas spiel auch im gesperrtem zustand normal ist....ähnlich wie wenn eine federgabel blockiert ist, dann hat diese ja auch etwas spiel..sogar mein bürostuhl sinkt etwas ein beim draufsetzen. so ein system kann und soll nie 100% dicht sein, da sonst bei großer belastung die geschichte kaputt geht....hab e ich verstanden und akzeptiert


----------



## manne (7. September 2011)

Hab die SP-T04 heute bekommen, noch nicht eingebaut aber schon das 1. Problem entdeckt. Der Hebel, der am Stützenkopf auf den Patronennippel drückt, steht schief und verkantet bei Betätigung. Grund dafür ist, daß dessen Achse nicht komplett (ins gegenüberliegende Loch) eingepresst wurde, wird nur von einer Seite gestützt.
Könnte man sicher selbst richten, aber die Patrone sollte dazu schon entfernt werden, sonst wird's zu schwierig.

Ist das eher ein Einzelfall, oder bei euren Stützen auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (7. September 2011)

manne schrieb:


> Ist das eher ein Einzelfall, oder bei euren Stützen auch so?



Nein, ist ein Produktionsfehler. 

Am besten du lässt sie gleich umtauschen.


----------



## CrossX (7. September 2011)

Meine Freundin hat  heute den ersten Praxistest gemacht und ist voll zufrieden. Geht geschmeidig rauf und runter, kein seitliches Spiel spürbar und selbst bei massivem Matschbeschuss war die Funktion immer gegeben. 
Wenn das so bleibt, ist das echt ein Topprodukt zum günstigen Preis.


----------



## gazzpacho (8. September 2011)

sven_the_man schrieb:


> grad mal bei kurbelix angerufen, wo man mir erklärte, das etwas spiel auch im gesperrtem zustand normal ist....ähnlich wie wenn eine federgabel blockiert ist, dann hat diese ja auch etwas spiel..sogar mein bürostuhl sinkt etwas ein beim draufsetzen. so ein system kann und soll nie 100% dicht sein, da sonst bei großer belastung die geschichte kaputt geht....hab e ich verstanden und akzeptiert



unsinn!!!
bei mir hatte ich das nicht. die stütze war knochenhart. 
wir verbauen in unserer Firma solche Gasdruckfedern und von denen gibt keine nach!
Die technik einer federgabel ist ganz anders!


----------



## sven_the_man (8. September 2011)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> unsinn!!!
> bei mir hatte ich das nicht. die stütze war knochenhart.
> wir verbauen in unserer Firma solche Gasdruckfedern und von denen gibt keine nach!
> Die technik einer federgabel ist ganz anders!




wie ist das bei den anderen besitzern der stütze so?
weil ich ja nun doch noch überlege wegen umtauschen lassen...ob die beim umtausch aufgrund des erhöhten fettvorkommens merken, dass ich sie offen hatte und dann blöde tun????


----------



## manne (8. September 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Nein, ist ein Produktionsfehler.
> 
> Am besten du lässt sie gleich umtauschen.



Naja, ich konnte mich natürlich nicht beherrschen und hab das gestern noch gerichtet - dank der bebilderten Ersterkundung von dck-live wirklich ein Kinderspiel. 
Nichtmal den Gummihammer hab ich gebraucht, einfach ein paar Sekunden geduldig hin und her ruckeln. (Wobei meine halt neu und auch bereits gut gefettet war)
Diese Achse war bei mir übrigens eher eingelegt als gepresst, da klöppel ich mir bei der nächstbesten Gelegenheit mal etwas rein, was die Bezeichnung Achse auch verdient. 

Beim Wiedereinschrauben der Patrone ist noch zu beachten, diese nur soweit reinzudrehen, daß der Hebel nicht bereits ohne Betätigung den "Lockout" öffnet. Im Prinzip kann man darüber auch ein bisschen Tuning betreiben, die Gasfeder hat nämlich durchaus das Potential auch unter ungünstigen Bedingungen (Sitzrohrklemmung, Dreck,...) richtig schnell auszufahren, dazu muss nur der Nippel weit genug reingedrückt werden. Letztendlich ist da leider der Seilzugweg vom Original-Lenkerhebel der begrenzende Faktor.

Das Einzige was ich bei der Erstmontage gar nicht mochte, war die Seilklemmung und überhaupt dieser ganze (Brems)Zug mit exotischer "Mini-Kugeltonne". Die Klemmung zerwürgt einem jedesmal völlig das Seil, sodaß ich schon 2-3mal die nicht großzügig bemessene Außenhülle kürzen musste. Das Ganze war auch erst mit Kugelschreiberfeder zu gebrauchen, danke auch an den Tippgeber. 

So, jetzt steht die 1. Probefahrt an...


----------



## Nexic (8. September 2011)

sven_the_man schrieb:


> wie ist das bei den anderen besitzern der stütze so?
> weil ich ja nun doch noch überlege wegen umtauschen lassen...ob die beim umtausch aufgrund des erhöhten fettvorkommens merken, dass ich sie offen hatte und dann blöde tun????



Meine gibt auch nicht nach, weder wenn ich mit der Hand drücke noch wenn man draufsitzt.

Wegen dem öffnen würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, es steht ja nirgens geschrieben das man das Teil nicht zur wartung aufmachen darf.
Bei anderen Herstellern ist das Standart. Bei KindShock Stützen ist sogar die komplette Wartungsanleitung zum selber durchführen dabei.


----------



## gotboost (8. September 2011)

...bei jedem Standard mit "t" explodiert ein Duden...


----------



## Nexic (8. September 2011)

gotboost schrieb:


> ...bei jedem Standard mit "t" explodiert ein Duden...









Na hoffentlich erwischts meinen nicht...


----------



## dkc-live (8. September 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat  heute den ersten Praxistest gemacht und ist voll zufrieden. Geht geschmeidig rauf und runter, kein seitliches Spiel spürbar und selbst bei massivem Matschbeschuss war die Funktion immer gegeben.
> Wenn das so bleibt, ist das echt ein Topprodukt zum günstigen Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (8. September 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


>




??????


----------



## dkc-live (8. September 2011)

ach meine freundin musste darüber auch schmunzeln. (denk mal nicht an die sattelstütze beim lesen ^^ )


----------



## CrossX (8. September 2011)

Man darf hier echt nix schreiben ohne das jemand nen Hintergedanken hat. 

Natürlich wird NUR die Funktion der SATTELSTÜTZE beschrieben, nicht etwa die meiner Freundin 

Für eure schmutzigen Gedanken kann ich ja nix


----------



## manne (8. September 2011)

sven_the_man schrieb:


> wie ist das bei den anderen besitzern der stütze so?



Gerade probiert: Kabelbinder rum und mit meinen 0,1t alles gegeben (außer vom Tisch draufspringen )
Ergebnis: sackt max. 0,5mm ein


----------



## gazzpacho (8. September 2011)

habs auch probiert, voll drauf fallen lassen. stütze ist leicht eingesackt (schutzfunktion) springt aber wieder in die ursprüngliche position.

überprüf mal, ob der hebel wieder ganz bis nach oben zum anschlag geht oder ob da noch ein spalt zu sehen ist. vielleicht ist da ein fremdkörper eingeklemmt.

übrigens bekommt man über den Händler von xlc eine feder, die den hebel zurückdrückt kostenlos nachgelifert.


----------



## CrossX (8. September 2011)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> übrigens bekommt man über den Händler von xlc eine feder, die den hebel zurückdrückt kostenlos nachgelifert.



Sieht die besser aus oder ist funktioneller als eine Kugelschreiberfeder? Ich hab meine Stütze im Netz bestellt. Die werden wohl nix nachliefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazzpacho (8. September 2011)

keine ahnung. ich hatte den kundendienst mal wegen dem absinken der stütze angeschrieben. und die haben geantwortet, dass es zur rückholverstärkung eine feder gibt, die ich kostenlos über den händler nachbestellen könnt. wie das ding aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Stef1984 (9. September 2011)

Also ich habe einfach so lange in Werbekullis gesucht, bis ich eine schwarze Feder hatte, die von der Länge und Dicke her passte. Sieht gut aus und funktioniert Tadellos die Rückholfunktion.


----------



## dkc-live (9. September 2011)

ôb bei winora praktikanten sitzen und kulis zerlegen und dann die federn verschicken?


----------



## sven_the_man (9. September 2011)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> überprüf mal, ob der hebel wieder ganz bis nach oben zum anschlag geht oder ob da noch ein spalt zu sehen ist. vielleicht ist da ein fremdkörper eingeklemmt.



hab ich schon und auch mit wd40 durchgeblasen - kein änderung - sackt ca. 5 mm ein ..bei mehr last auch mehr, aber da muss ich echt krass drücken.kommt dann aber auch wieder raus...es läßt sich schwer prüfen, wie sehr es rein und raus macht, wenn ich mich drauf setze... ist nen bisschen wie ne federsattelstütze...mmm..hab mal ne mail geschrieben, wgen umtausch...mal sehen, wie kurbelix reagiert


----------



## sven_the_man (9. September 2011)

so...kurbelix nimmt sie erstmal    zurück - hegt wohl zu xlc....soll ne woche dauern...vorher hatte ich sie nochmal auseinander..nochmal reinigung und anschließender test mit kabelbinder  zeigt sogar erschreckende 1,3 cm eintauchen...grrrrr......
montagsstütze oder doch billiger mist?????


----------



## manne (9. September 2011)

Kulifeder funktioniert bereits recht gut, eine noch bessere Feder findet man in einem Seifenspender:








manne schrieb:


> Die Klemmung zerwürgt einem jedesmal völlig das Seil, sodaß ich schon 2-3mal die nicht großzügig bemessene Außenhülle kürzen musste.



Jetzt fiel mir wieder ein was der einzige Vorteil von verzinkten Billigzügen ist, die kann man (weich)löten. Einfach mit Feuerzeug und 08/15 Elektro-Lötzinn ran, vom Ende bis zur Klemmung, schon bleiben die Drähte zusammen und man kann zur Demontage der Stütze auch mal eben den Zug lösen.


----------



## de_hippi (9. September 2011)

Hallo, 

meine Sattelklemmung funktioniert nicht richtig. Sprich, die Sattelneigung verstellt sich beim fahren. Ne Idee?


----------



## sven_the_man (9. September 2011)

manne schrieb:


> Kulifeder funktioniert bereits recht gut, eine noch bessere Feder findet man in einem Seifenspender:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du lackiert oder eloxiert? das eklige blau weg...!


----------



## manne (9. September 2011)

sven_the_man schrieb:


> hast du lackiert oder eloxiert? das eklige blau weg...!



Ghetto-Lackierung, oben:





unten:


----------



## gazzpacho (10. September 2011)

so, ich bekomm das absenken meiner stütze auch nicht in den griff. schicke das teil zurück. sollen sich andere drum kümmern. 
das ding hat jetzt 5 Monate gehalten. irgendwie hab ich kein bock mehr auf versenkbare sattelstütze. einziger trost: bei anderen herstellern sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (10. September 2011)

Also über meine KS i900 kann ich mich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Die scheint mitlerweile ausgereift zu sein. 
Läuft seid zwei Jahren völlig problemlos. 

Ich hoffe mal das die XLC trotz einiger Probleme hier im Forum auch sauber ihren Dienst verrichtet.


----------



## Nexic (10. September 2011)

de_hippi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Sattelklemmung funktioniert nicht richtig. Sprich, die Sattelneigung verstellt sich beim fahren. Ne Idee?



Hatte dasselbe Problem.
Lösung: Montagepaste für Carbonteile auf die Kontaktflächen auftragen! 


Das erhöht die Reibung zwischen den Teilen und sorgt für eine feste Verbindung, bei mir hats zumindest funktioniert.


----------



## dkc-live (10. September 2011)

ich hab geschaut, was so ne schraube wirklich abkann ohne sicherheit. also hab ich das doppelte drehmoment draufgegeben  15 nm oder so.


----------



## Stef1984 (14. September 2011)

Bei mir hat sich ein neues Problem aufgetan.

Die Stütze geht nach hinten weg, wenn die Belastung im Gelände zu groß wird, also oben am Kopf, wo man den Winkel einstellen kann und den Sattel nach vorne und Hinten schiebt. Ist jetzt alles genau mittig. Aber im Gelände passiert es dennoch ab und an, dass er sich nach hinten wegknackt...

Was kann man da tun?


----------



## manne (14. September 2011)

Stef1984 schrieb:


> Was kann man da tun?



Die letzten beiden Beiträge lesen?


----------



## Stef1984 (14. September 2011)

manne schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden Beiträge lesen?



Haste Recht. Hab ich nicht gemacht, hab den Tread die letzten Beiträge nicht verfolgt und davor ging es um das "Ausfahren".

Meine Schuld. Sorry.


----------



## manne (14. September 2011)

Kein Problem, bei mir hat übrigens gereicht (sofern 2-3 Touren da aussagekräftig sind) die Klemmflächen zu entfetten und das Schraubengewinde gut zu fetten.


----------



## gbm31 (15. September 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich hab geschaut, was so ne schraube wirklich abkann ohne sicherheit. also hab ich das doppelte drehmoment draufgegeben  15 nm oder so.



?

auf meiner steht an der klemmung "13-15nm"drauf - also hast du ganz normal angezogen.

die schraube biegt sich aber dabei gut durch - nicht sehr durchdachte klemmung.


----------



## dkc-live (15. September 2011)

ich find die klemmung sehr geil ich verbiege nämlich immer sattelgestelle. seitdem ich die xlc habe ist keins mehr krumm geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mx-orange (21. September 2011)

Hat jemand von euch einen direkten Vergleich zwischen XLC und Forca?


----------



## dkc-live (21. September 2011)

ich habe schon ne force gesehen allerdings nicht gefahren. ich fand die konstruktion, das maß, die verarbeitung und die fehlende stufenlose arretierung nachteilig. auch das sie nacharbeit erfordert.


----------



## gbm31 (21. September 2011)

ich bin die 03er jetzt ein paar mal auf "richtigen" trails gefahren und trotz meines zarten zentnergewichts hat sich nichts irgendwohin verschoben. die sattelklemmung scheint zu halten.

trotz gut geklemmter stütze (kein schnellspanner) kann ich die sache mit dem verklemmen (also daß die stütze nicht gut ausfährt) nicht nachvollziehen.

im vergleich zu meiner alten ks i900, die leider nicht in den neuen rahmen passt (und jetzt ihre dienste im bike von einem kumpel leistet) völlig gleichwertig, auch wenn der geringere verstellbereich sich schon bemerkbar macht - aber nicht so störend, wie es die reinen zahlen vermuten lassen.
dafür ist der hebel der xlc viel besser bedienbar.


----------



## Stef1984 (22. September 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Hatte dasselbe Problem.
> Lösung: Montagepaste für Carbonteile auf die Kontaktflächen auftragen!
> 
> 
> Das erhöht die Reibung zwischen den Teilen und sorgt für eine feste Verbindung, bei mir hats zumindest funktioniert.




Geht hier auch diese?:

http://www.bike24.de/p18744.html

Hätte ich noch da


----------



## Nexic (22. September 2011)

Stef1984 schrieb:


> Geht hier auch diese?:
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/p18744.html
> 
> Hätte ich noch da



Hm leider hab ich die noch nie selbst benutzt, 

wenn es aber auch eine Paste ist die mit kleinen Kunststoffteilchen angereichert ist, dann Ja.
(Wenn man die Paste zwischen zwei Fingern reibt fühlt es sich so an wie Fett gemischt mit Sand )

 Wenn es nur ein etwas dickeres Fett ist Nein.


----------



## dkc-live (22. September 2011)

leider erhöt diese scheinbar nicht den reibwert. hatte die auch schon mal in den händen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef1984 (22. September 2011)

ne, die erhöht nicht den reibwert  werd ich doch mal die von dynamics kaufen


----------



## Elektrobier (25. September 2011)

werd mir die XLC SP-T04 Pro nächste woche bestellen. bei dem preis scheint man ja nicht viel falsch machen zu können. vor allem werd ich dann meine knarzende sattelstütze los ... erfahrungsbericht folgt dann nach erfahrung.


----------



## Stef1984 (3. Oktober 2011)

Die Thematik mit der Farbveränderung für die blau eloxierten Teile wurde ja schon angesprochen.
Ich würde allerdings gerne das versenkbare Rohr in einer anderen Farbe haben wollen - passend zu der Federgabel vorne - in mattem Gold.

Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es.

Wo bekomme ich generell so matt goldene Folie ähnlich wie dieses matte Federgabelgold? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## CrossX (3. Oktober 2011)

Meinst du die Kashimabeschichtung auf den neuen FOX Gabeln? Das ist keine Folie. Generell kannst du das Rohr nicht farblich verändern, weil sich dadurch die Dicke ändert und der ganze Mechanismus nicht mehr laufen würde.


----------



## dkc-live (3. Oktober 2011)

das stimmt so nicht ganz. es gibt beschichter fuer motorradgabeln. die koennten dir das neu beschichten. wird wohl um 150 euro kosten.

wenn man etwas drueber nachdenkt, kommt man schnell drauf , daslackierung und folieren bei reibenden teilen nicht funktioniert.


----------



## CrossX (3. Oktober 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht ganz. es gibt beschichter fuer motorradgabeln. die koennten dir das neu beschichten. wird wohl um 150 euro kosten.



OK, das wusste ich nicht. Wird sich aber wohl kaum lohnen bei ner 99 Euro Teleskopstütze. Zumal ja nichtmal die Funktion verbessert wird. Und die Kartusche müsste auch noch geöffnet werden. Und ob das überhaupt möglich ist, ist ja auch noch ne Frage. Du hattest die ganze Stütze doch schon auseinander und meintest das wäre ein geschlossenes System.


----------



## dkc-live (3. Oktober 2011)

die kartusche kann man aus dem rohr rauschrauben. mit einem vernuenftigen fraeszentrum ist das rohr auch schnell nachgebaut. dann koennte man es eloxieren lassen.


----------



## Udo_M (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

hier gibt es die KS i900r für 109 zzgl. Versand

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12607/kind-shock-i900-r-sattelstuetze-%D8-309-mm-385-mm.html?

Sieht optisch besser aus und kann um 125mm verstellt werden.


----------



## dkc-live (3. Oktober 2011)

und hat 30,9 und man kann das rad nicht am sattel hochheben, wenn dieser abgesenkt ist. naja.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Und ist aus 2010, bestimmt gut abgelagert und über die optik könnte man stundenlang diskutieren.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef1984 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

bevor es zu Missverständnissen kommt. Ich weiß, dass das goldene matte bei den Federgabeln keine Folie ist. Mir ging es darum, ob man mit Folie sowas golden mattes nachmachen kann.

Kennt jemand generell - unabhängig davon, dass ich das Rohr der Sattelklemme nicht bekleben kann, weil es dann nicht mehr versenkt werden kann - einen Laden, wo ich Folien bekommen, die dieses typische matte goldene von den Federgabeln hat?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## fabeltierkater (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mir auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir die KS i900r oder die XLC holen soll. Am Wichtigsten ist mir an sich, dass das Teil möglichst lange problemlos funktionieren sollte, ob 10 oder 12,5 cm Verstellweg ist mir egal, Gewicht und Optik auch. Zu welcher der beiden würdet ihr raten?

Gruß fabeltierkater


----------



## Hacky 2003 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo fabeltierkater
Ich bin mit meiner XLC Remote zufried, wenn du etwas über die Kindshock wissen willst suche dir mal den Kindshockerfahrungstread und lies ein bisschen drin rum und entscheide selbst welche dir besser behagt.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Stef1984 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Fabeltierkater,

technisch bin ich mit meiner auch sehr sehr zufrieden - es gab ein kleines Problem, was aber daran lag, dass ich den Sattel zu weit hinten hatte, dabei nicht der leichteste bin - ansonsten habe ich keine Probleme damit bisher.


----------



## fabeltierkater (4. Oktober 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten! Ich habe mir jetzt die XLC geholt, da die KS anscheinend mehr Probleme macht. Ich freu mich schon auf meine erste Teleskopstütze


----------



## Stef1984 (4. Oktober 2011)

@ Fabeltierkater:

Dann such dir direkt nen billigen Werbekulli, der eine Metallfeder hat, optimal waren bei mir 3 cm Länge, und pack die oben in den Mechanismus zum Auslösen der Höhenverstellung. Dadurch geht der Hebel besser zurück.


----------



## CrossX (4. Oktober 2011)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten! Ich habe mir jetzt die XLC geholt, da die KS anscheinend mehr Probleme macht. Ich freu mich schon auf meine erste Teleskopstütze




Die neue KS macht keine Probleme mehr. Bei gleichem Preis würd ich definitiv zu der greifen, weil sie leichter ist und mehr Verstellweg hat.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo CrossX
Welche neue KS meinst du, er redet von der 2010 zum gleichen Preis die neuen KS heisen doch anderst oder irre ich mich.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## CrossX (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ne KS i900 und kenne noch mindestens 5 andere Fahrer mit der I900 oder i950, alle aus 2010 oder früher und keiner hat irgendwelche Probleme. Die ersten Baureihen waren noch nicht ausgereift, die neuen Modelle (ab 2010) machen aber keine Probleme mehr. Zumindest keine die mir bekannt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hmx3 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab jetzt die XLC 600 km und 12 000 hm im Einsatz und kann mich nicht beklagen. Im Gegenteil das Ding leistet hervorragende Arbeit auf meinem Fully, der Lenkerremote funktioniert problemlos, also rundum zufrieden.

Also für´s Fahrvergnügen sind diese Dinger schon ein Segen und man nimmt auch das Mehrgewicht dann gern in Kauf. Werde jetzt auch mein Hardtail mit der XLC nachrüsten.


----------



## Totoxl (13. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir einer spontan sagen wo es die XLC zum besten Preis gibt?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Oktober 2011)

Hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27922_SP-T04-Pro-Sattelstuetze-mit-Remote-.html

wobei die Kindshock i900R fÃ¼r 109â¬ auch interessant ist:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a12607/i900-r-sattelstuetze-%D8-309-mm-385-mm.html

...die Forca 350remote (ebay fÃ¼r 78â¬) wÃ¤re auch eine Option...

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden...
*
Wie ist die Klemmkraft/Klemmung der XLC?
* Ich hatte eine Joplin und das sah Ã¤hnlich aus und ist nach 2 Jahren dort gebrochen. Bin kein Leichtgewicht (90kg mit Klamotten.

Gibt es irgendwo verfÃ¼gbare Ersatzteile/Guideblocks?

GruÃ
Sven


----------



## dkc-live (14. Oktober 2011)

der vertrieb über winora ist recht fix und antwortet sofort auf emails. ist ja schließlich eine deutsche firma die im ausland fertigt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Oktober 2011)

heute ist meine Dropzone R gekommen fuer 159,- von Hibike hoffe sie funzt


----------



## mw.dd (14. Oktober 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hier:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27922_SP-T04-Pro-Sattelstuetze-mit-Remote-.html
> 
> wobei die Kindshock i900R für 109 auch interessant ist:
> ...



Ich besitze die KS-i900R und die XLC (ohne Remote). Mein Tip: nimm die KS!
Die Sattelklemmung der XLC muß ich regelmäßig nachziehen, der Sattel hatte sich schon mehrfach gelockert. Außerdem ist bei der Klemmung der Stütze Vorsicht geboten: der Grat zwischen rutscht und zu fest (die Stütze läßt sich dann nicht mehr absenken) ist sehr schmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hmx3 (14. Oktober 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich besitze die KS-i900R und die XLC (ohne Remote). Mein Tip: nimm die KS!
> Die Sattelklemmung der XLC muß ich regelmäßig nachziehen, der Sattel hatte sich schon mehrfach gelockert. Außerdem ist bei der Klemmung der Stütze Vorsicht geboten: der Grat zwischen rutscht und zu fest (die Stütze läßt sich dann nicht mehr absenken) ist sehr schmal...


 
Ich weiß nicht was du für eine Sattelklemmung hast? Aber bei meiner XLC hab ich seit der Montage nicht nachziehen müssen und ich fahr durchwegs im ruppigen Gelände.

M.M. das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat die XLC.


----------



## dkc-live (14. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du für eine Sattelklemmung hast? Aber bei meiner XLC hab ich seit der Montage nicht nachziehen müssen und ich fahr durchwegs im ruppigen Gelände.
> 
> M.M. das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat die XLC.



meine sitzt auch bombe... wie oft war ich an der sattelklemme *nachdenk* einmal.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du für eine Sattelklemmung hast? Aber bei meiner XLC hab ich seit der Montage nicht nachziehen müssen und ich fahr durchwegs im ruppigen Gelände.
> 
> M.M. das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat die XLC.



Warum? Hast Du Argumente, die gegen die KS sprechen?



dkc-live schrieb:


> meine sitzt auch bombe... wie oft war ich an der sattelklemme *nachdenk* einmal.



Wie schwer bist Du/seid Ihr und in was für einem Gelände fahrt ihr? Ich fahre gerne etwas technisch und ruppig und bei mir hat die baugleiche Klemmung im technischen trail versagt, nachdem ich mit dem Gewicht unsanft drauf gelandet bin. So was muss eine Stütze meiner Meinung nach aushalten.
(Eckersprung/Harz).

Wenn ich so die Klemmungen vergleiche (Crankbrothers/Bontrager-style rechts)




*=*





vs.






dann spricht viel für die Kindshock wegen besserer Abstützung der Sattelschiene von unten...die XLC wird doch seitlich nur geklemmt,
was eigentlich wenig sinnvoll ist wegen der vertikal auftretenden Kräfte.  ...oder nicht?


@mw.dd: Vielen Dank für die Info......blöderweise ist die KS jetzt ausverkauft für den Knallerpreis.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hmx3 (14. Oktober 2011)

@ Sven Kiel


Mit Rucksack ca 85 kg und wohne in einer Gegend, wo man von der Haustür schon im ruppigen Gelände ist. Ich glaube richtig gelesen zu haben, daß du aus Kiel bist und solche Gegenden nur vom Urlaub kennst.

back to topic:

Wenn du die XLC nicht magst, kauf sie dir nicht. Ich kann nur meine Erfahrung widergeben und die XLC hält nach 600 km und 12000 hm bomenfest. Also warum soll ich mich auf eine Diskussion einlassen, wenn ich mit dem Produkt zufrieden bin?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> @ Sven Kiel
> 
> 
> Mit Rucksack ca 85 kg und wohne in einer Gegend, wo man von der HaustÃ¼r schon im ruppigen GelÃ¤nde ist. Ich glaube richtig gelesen zu haben, daÃ du aus Kiel bist und solche Gegenden nur vom Urlaub kennst.
> ...



Ja, im Grunde brauche ich sie fÃ¼r Harz und Harburger Berge aber auch hier fÃ¼r Rampen, Treppen, bergab. Nehme hier alles mÃ¶gliche mit, was abwÃ¤rts geht. Versuche mir jedenfalls nur ein Bild Ã¼ber die StÃ¼tze zu machen.
Das letzte Mal ist mir die Joplin (219â¬) nach etwas mehr als 2 Jahren verreckt, das war ein vielfaches von 600km/x-tausend HÃ¶henmetern und ich bin das Ding durchgehend 2 lange Winter gefahren.

Ich wÃ¼nsch Dir definitiv mehr GlÃ¼ck mit Deiner XLC, bin allerdings gespannt wie sie in 2 Jahren ist......meine Joplin hatte seitliches Spiel, Abnutzung der LaufflÃ¤chen, Guideblocks, Dichtungen und am Ende war die Klemmung im Dutt und eigentlich ist sie ein relativ ausgereiftes Teil gewesen.

Entscheidend ist auch immer die Ersatzteilversorgung. Das ist bei Crankbrothers sehr gut. Bei XLC fehlt noch die Info nach VerfÃ¼gbarkeit und Selbstwartung.


----------



## P_T (14. Oktober 2011)

bezieht sich zwar jetzt nicht auf die XLC aber gibt es allgemein Teleskopsattelstützen die kleiner als 400 sind?! man kann sie ja nicht kürzen und ich kriege die nicht allzuweit beim Remedy rein. würde mir dann also auch nix bringen wenn ich die nicht ganz ablassen kann (ja, ich bin ein kleiner mensch  )


----------



## mw.dd (14. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du für eine Sattelklemmung hast? Aber bei meiner XLC hab ich seit der Montage nicht nachziehen müssen und ich fahr durchwegs im ruppigen Gelände.
> 
> M.M. das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat die XLC.



Ich wiege mit Kleingeld und Sachen 85kg und bin eigentlich eher der vorsichtige Typ, erst recht wenn es sehr ruppig wird.

Die XLC habe ich bis jetzt in Livigno und im Bikepark Wurmberg benutzt, außerdem bei der EBM-Enduro in Seiffen. Bestimmt noch keine 600km.

Zugegeben, die KS war erst einmal im Park und da auch nur kurz. Für alles andere hat sie nun schon die 2. Saison getaugt; Probleme gab es nur mit Verdrehen des Stützenkopfes. Immer noch kaum Spiel.

Bezahlt habe ich 70 für die XLC (06/11) und 140 für die KS (03/10). So gesehen ist das mit dem P/L-Verhältnis nicht verkehrt. Bei nur geringem Aufpreis oder wenn sogar die KS billiger ist würde ich aber immer die KS nehmen.


----------



## 44.0 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich bestätige mal die Aussage von mw.dd, die Sattelklemmung der XLC im Vergleich zur KS ist schwachbrüstig. Bei hartem unmittigen "Aufsitzen" verstellt sich die XLC gern mal trotz vorher unkonventioneller Anzugsmomente. Die KS Sattelklemmung war da durchweg bewegungsneutral.
Im Nachhinein betrachtet war die KS i900 (bei mir immer ohne "R") der deutlich bessere Kauf.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Oktober 2011)

P_T schrieb:


> bezieht sich zwar jetzt nicht auf die XLC aber gibt es allgemein Teleskopsattelstützen die kleiner als 400 sind?! man kann sie ja nicht kürzen und ich kriege die nicht allzuweit beim Remedy rein. würde mir dann also auch nix bringen wenn ich die nicht ganz ablassen kann (ja, ich bin ein kleiner mensch  )



Ja, gibt es...bis 300 z.b. bei den Kindshocks. Schau Dir mal die Tabelle unten links an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8074654&postcount=1


----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2011)

@ sven

ja mit rucksack ca 85 kg. im harz war es kein problem... pfarrstie, höllenstiege, kleine steinere renne. alles kein thema die klemmung hält sehr gut. man muss halt das drehmo draufgeben was drauf steht.

nur weil die crank brothers auf den ersten blick gleich aussieht, heißt es nicht, dass sie gleich klemmt.

bei mir hat die xlc, das verbiegen der sattelgestelle verhindert. meine sättel (allesamt titangestell) verbiegen sich langsam bis sie brechen. seit der xlc hat es aufgehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P_T (15. Oktober 2011)

mmh, 300 könnte auch noch knapp werden aber danke dir! ich weiss nicht genau wie weit beim 2011er remedy die stütze reingeht. hab sie auf jeden fall 12 cm gekürzt das sie ganz verschwindet wenns mal härter bergab geht. vielleicht hätten auch 8 gereicht  
ich bleib an der sache dran, weil es nervt immer wieder sattel hoch, sattel runter, sattel hoch...


Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es...bis 300 z.b. bei den Kindshocks. Schau Dir mal die Tabelle unten links an:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8074654&postcount=1


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Oktober 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> @ sven
> 
> ja mit rucksack ca 85 kg. im harz war es kein problem... pfarrstie, höllenstiege, kleine steinere renne. alles kein thema die klemmung hält sehr gut. man muss halt das drehmo draufgeben was drauf steht.
> 
> ...



...danke für die Info.....irgendwann haste in diesem thread mal hier geschrieben, daß Du "nackt" 71 kg  wiegst. Insofern bin ich noch etwas drüber und wenn ich mit Rucksack auf Tour bin, sinds schnell kompletti 95kg.

Bezüglich Klemmung wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn es eine Bezugsquelle geben würde...da hab ich kein Vertrauen. Ich nehme mir solche Teile auch immer sehr gerne mit auf Tour wie auch ein Schaltauge. Dieses Jahr musste ich auf unserer Harztour bei meinem Lieblingstrail beim Eckersprung aussetzen und alleine in abgesenktem Modus 10 km bergauf treten. Das wollte ich nicht noch einmal erleben.

Meine Frage: jemand schon mal die Klemmung ausgetauscht bzw. den Sattelkopf? Bezugsquelle oder Alternativklemmung?

Danke für Kommentare.


----------



## manne (17. Oktober 2011)

Nach etwas über einem Monat mit der SP-T04:

Sattelklemmung scheint sich - zumindest bei "normalen" Belastungen - nicht mehr zu verstellen. Nach Entfettung, Schraube fetten und Drehmoment von gefühlten "viel mehr dürft's nicht sein" Nm.
Sitzrohrklemmung scheint auch ausreichend, wenn ich mich soweit rantaste bis die Stütze minimal stockend zusammenfährt.
Ansonsten bliebe mir ja für beide Fälle noch die Option solch einer rutschhemmenden Pampe.

Aber einige Macken nerven mich bislang bei fast jeder Fahrt und lassen sich offenbar nur schwer abstellen:

Die 9mm Seilweg sind einfach zu knapp bemessen, auch mit zusätzlicher Feder (ohne die ist das Teil völlig unbrauchbar).
Wenn ich das Ganze so einstelle, daß der Sattel schön hochschnellt, sackt's beim anschließenden Draufsetzen gleich wieder 1-2cm ein. Daher ist zur vollständigen Blockade ein gutes Stück "Leerweg" nötig und es bleibt nur noch wenig um das Ventil richtig zu öffen -> Schneckentempo...
So etwa 15mm Seilweg würden die Funktion enorm verbessern (und wären von der Hebelbedienkraft her sicher kein Problem).

Zudem hatte ich eine Weile das Problem, als wenn sich die Zugspannung ständig ändern würde. Merkwürdigerweise immer in Richtung "straffer", also ein Durchrutschen an der Madenschraube kommt eher nicht in Frage. Am gesamten Zug/Hebel schien eigentlich auch alles fest zu sein. Jedenfalls führte das häufig zum bereits erwähnten Absacken und musste mehrmals bis Anschlag der Zugspannungsschraube nachgeregelt werden. Ich hoffe mal, daß es jetzt (warum auch immer) vorbei ist, noch nicht 100% sicher.

Aber es gesellt sich schonmal ein neues Problem dazu:
Der Ventilnippel fährt nur noch langsam aus. Zu dem bereits recht lahmen Hochfahren kommen jetzt noch ein paar Sekunden, bis man sich absackfrei setzen darf.
Bei ausgebauter Gasfeder zeigt der Nippel eine durchaus hohe (und dämpfungsfreie) Rückstellkraft, kann also nur im Bereich der Führungsbohrung liegen. Frisch eingebaut geht es auch noch einigermaßen, aber der nächste Minikrümel Dreck scheint alles zu ändern...

Hmm, und das alles noch ohne Winter oder übermäßigen Schlammbeschuss. Steckschutzblech lass ich ab jetzt besser gleich dauerhaft dran, wovon auch das bereits recht zerkratzte obere Rohr profitieren dürfte.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

das mit dem kurzen Hebel am Seilzug habe ich mir auch gedacht. Das ist bei der Joplin besser gelÃ¶st, obwohl die halt andere Macken hat:






 ..sorry, hab kein kleineres Bild.

Manne, kann man es irgendwie vermeiden (Neoprenschutz, fetten o.Ã¤.) das Dreck den Hochfahrmechanismus beschleunigt?

Das wÃ¤re mir sehr wichtig, wenn ich mir die StÃ¼tze kaufe. Ansonsten kann man ja bei 3-5 Sekunden schnell absteigen und manuell verstellen...dann wÃ¤re remote fÃ¼r mich Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig und andere StÃ¼tzen wieder interessanter.
(...z.b.sorry OT: eine Kindshock KSP 850 fÃ¼r 40â¬)

GruÃ
Sven


----------



## gazzpacho (18. Oktober 2011)

Tja ds wars wohl mit der Stütze. Nachdem ich sie wegen des Einsackens zurückgeschickt habe, hab ich vom Händler (Radsport-Zentrale) gehört, dass er die aus dem Programm genommen hat, da ca. 80 % der Stützen zurückgekommen sind. 

Wenigstens gibt es Geld zurück. Schade!


----------



## dkc-live (18. Oktober 2011)

> Du "nackt" 71 kg wiegst


 mittlerweile sind es 75. mit protektoren und wasser kommen schnell 10 kg zusammen.


----------



## manne (18. Oktober 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Manne, kann man es irgendwie vermeiden (Neoprenschutz, fetten o.ä.) das Dreck den Hochfahrmechanismus beschleunigt?



Einen halbwegs dichten Schutz zu konstruieren, dürfte an dieser Stelle kompliziert sein. Mit Fett hatte ich es probiert, aber das scheint das Problem eher noch zu verstärken.



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man ja bei 3-5 Sekunden schnell absteigen und manuell verstellen...dann wäre remote für mich überflüssig[/SIZE]



Naja, so sehe ich das nicht. Die ca. 2 Sekunden Hebel drücken und 2 Sekunden warten, erledigt man immerhin während der Fahrt mit beiden Händen am Lenker, das ist sicher noch besser als einhändig am Sattel zu fummeln, von der konventionellen Verstellung ganz zu schweigen.

Die Absackung schlägt auch nicht gleich zentimeterweise zu, wenn man sich mal etwas schneller setzt. Im spaßigen Gelände ist eigentlich alles bestens, nur auf den langweiligen Etappen dazwischen bin ich dann häufig mehr mit der Stütze als dem Fahren beschäftigt. 
"Sattel ganz oben?...*testdrück*...Nippel schon geschlossen?...*liebernochwarten*...
Momentan nervt's etwas, nach einer Weile sieht man das vielleicht gelassener, zumindest wenn sich nicht alles noch weiter verschlimmert.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (18. Oktober 2011)

meine zickt seit gestern auch rum

senkt sich während der Fahrt immer wieder ab, macht keinen Spass so 10 km heimzufahren

werd das Ding mal am WE komplett zerlegen und ordentlich fetten, mal schauen ob es was bringt


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Oktober 2011)

manne schrieb:


> Einen halbwegs dichten Schutz zu konstruieren, dürfte an dieser Stelle kompliziert sein. Mit Fett hatte ich es probiert, aber das scheint das Problem eher noch zu verstärken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also meine Joplin brauchte nur eine knappe Sekunde fürs drücken des Hebels am Lenker und eine weitere, dann war sie komplett oben. Wenn ich in welligem Terrain bin, möchte ich mich darauf verlassen können, dass ich nach einem downhill voll ausgefahren und spontan gleich den Anstieg hochdrücken kann. Da möchte ich dann nicht noch prüfen müssen ob der Sattel noch nach oben geht, egal ob nun spassiges oder ödes Gelände. Dieser Umstand würde mich nerven.
Wenns dann so normal bei der XLC ist, gebe ich lieber 60 Mücken mehr aus und hol mir eine 2011er Reverb..die ist zur Zeit günstig zu haben. Die 2011er Reverb hat andere Macken aber mit denen könnte ich eher leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. Oktober 2011)

ohne fernbedienung geht es echt super


----------



## gbm31 (19. Oktober 2011)

dito, weder die xlc -03 noch die ks i900 machen damit probleme...


----------



## gazzpacho (19. Oktober 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> meine zickt seit gestern auch rum
> 
> senkt sich während der Fahrt immer wieder ab, macht keinen Spass so 10 km heimzufahren
> 
> werd das Ding mal am WE komplett zerlegen und ordentlich fetten, mal schauen ob es was bringt



Hab ich auch gemacht.Hat nichts gebracht .
Gasdruckfeder konnte wohl den Druck nicht mehr halten

Vielleicht teste ich mal ne mechanische.


----------



## gbm31 (19. Oktober 2011)

... edit: lesen hilft...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Oktober 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ohne fernbedienung geht es echt super



bis man sich auf die Fresse packt.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Oktober 2011)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manne (19. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich nochmal ein wenig an dem Problem mit dem verzögert zurückfahrenden Patronenstift rumgeforscht habe, hege ich mittlerweile Zweifel daran, daß es (nur) an Reibung/Verschmutzung liegt. Der Stift hat wie gesagt auch eine beachtliche Kraft, die locker mit ein paar Krümel Dreck fertig werden sollte.
Auffällig ist, daß nach Wiedereinbau der Patrone, oder auch nachdem man ihr etwas Ruhe gönnt und dann in bereits oberer Position "leerbetätigt", der Stift einwandfrei zurückkommt. Nach ein paar Betätigungen geht es dann wieder los.

Können andere XLC-Besitzer mal bitte schauen, ob das bei euren Stützen auch so ist?
Bei der SP-T03 weiß ich nicht ob man Sicht auf den Stift hat, aber zumindest fühlbar sollte es über den Widerstand/Leerweg des Hebels sein.

Übrigens, auf der Patrone ist ein Pfeil mit "Up" markiert, und zwar Richtung Unterseite der XLC. Keine Ahnung ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht, nur irgendwas könnte sich der Hersteller dabei schon gedacht haben...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Oktober 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ohne fernbedienung geht es echt super





dkc-live schrieb:


> ?



hängt natürlich von der Fahrweise und der Gegend ab. Pro Remote wenn man z.B: nach einem downhill direkt wieder hochfahren will, also eher welliges terrain > Harz z.B.

Außerdem kann ich mich schon in der Abfahrt entscheiden, ob ich die Stütze absenken möchte und dabei können die Hände am Lenker bleiben. Dir Remote bietet mir einfach mehr Sicherheit und Flexibilität. Fahre am hardtail eine KSP-850 ohne remote und finde das z.b. bei matschigem Untergrund sehr nervig, unter den Sattel greifen zu müssen. Dabei habe ich mich schon mal einigermassen derbe abgepackt. Auuaaaa..war das. ;-)

Gruß


----------



## dereulenspiegel (6. November 2011)

Ich benutze auch schon seit einiger zeit die XLC SP-T04. War bis vor kurzem auch recht zufrieden, aber seit einiger Zeit verhält sich die Stütze merkwürdig. Manchmal arretiert sie nicht mehr, das heißt ich kann sie beliebig zusammendrücken ohne den Hebel zu drücken. Sie fährt dann auch immer direkt wieder aus. Manchmal kommt sie aber auch nicht mehr wieder hoch, dann muss ich sie per Hand auseinander ziehen.
Könnte zerlegen, reinigen und fetten hier helfen, oder ist die Stütze hin?


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. November 2011)

tendiere zur Aussage "sie ist hin"


----------



## gazzpacho (6. November 2011)

Hab jetzt einen neue Stütze bekommen nachdem die alte im A. war. Ich hoffe die hält länger. Auslösepunkt ist anders und eine zusätzliche Feder braucht man auch nicht mehr. Funktion schein jetzt schon besser. Vielleicht sind jetzt alle Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt. Bin gespannt.

PS: würde die Stütze auf gar keinen Fall auseinanderbauen. Laut Bedienungsanleitung erlischt der Garantieanspruch.


----------



## dereulenspiegel (7. November 2011)

@gazzpacho
Das klingt ja so, als ob die die Stütze überarbeitet hätten. Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die Retour über die Radsportzentrale entwickelt.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (7. November 2011)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> Hab jetzt einen neue Stütze bekommen nachdem die alte im A. war. Ich hoffe die hält länger. Auslösepunkt ist anders und eine zusätzliche Feder braucht man auch nicht mehr. Funktion schein jetzt schon besser. Vielleicht sind jetzt alle Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt. Bin gespannt.
> 
> PS: würde die Stütze auf gar keinen Fall auseinanderbauen. Laut Bedienungsanleitung erlischt der Garantieanspruch.



Hallo gazzpacho
Wo hattest du deine erste gekauft und ist die zweite vom gleichen Lieferanten
dereulenspiegel 
würdest du mich wissen lassen wie sich deine Retoure über Radsportzentrale entwickelt da meine auch herrummuckt und ich sie auch dort gekauft habe.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## gazzpacho (8. November 2011)

Habe nach mehrmaliger Anfrage und Telefonversuchen von der RZ die Mail bekommen, dass die die Sattelsrütze aus dem Programm genommen haben und es wurde mir das Geld zurücküberwiesen. Da ich ohne Absenkbaren nicht mehr leben kann  habe ich mir bei Kurbelix im Wochenangebot für 99 Euro die gleiche nochmal bestellt, in der Hoffnung, dass ich diesmal mehr Glück habe....tbc


----------



## Hacky 2003 (14. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Mich würde interesieren ob jemand von euch auch schon das Problem hatte dass sich die Stütze von selbst etwas abgesenkt hat und wie ihr das Problem gelöst habt ohne die Stütze zurück zuschicken,denn meine senkt sich ab und zu auch von selbst etwas ab ,meistens wenn ich sie wieder ausfahre und ich mich wieder auf den Sattel setze manchmal wenn ich lange genug arte dann bleibt sie oben nicht aber ab und zu was mich vermuten lässt dasss nicht an der Gasdruckfeder liegen kann.Ich möchte sie ungern zurückschicken.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Laphroaig10 (14. November 2011)

genau das Problem hatte ich auch, liegt daran dass der Hebel nicht schnell genug zurückfährt

stärkere Feder einbauen, Zug + Stütze oben ordentlich schmieren, und schauen ob die Einstellschraube an der Stütze weit genug drinnen ist

mein Händler wollte mir eigentlich noch die Feder von XLC zuschicken, hoffe das wird langsam mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manne (15. November 2011)

Ich dachte ja anfangs auch, daß es mit der zusätzlichen Feder getan ist, so ging zwar die Hebelei am Stützenkopf schnell zurück, aber irgendwann hinkte dann halt der Patronenbetätigungsstift hinterher.
Ich bin mir mittlerweile recht sicher, daß irgendein Zusammenhang mit dem geringen Betätigungshub besteht.


----------



## damz (15. November 2011)

so... ich wollte mir die xlc kaufen, weil dachte mir die is billig und okay, und jetzt bin i ma zu unsicher. 

lenker remote brauch i ned. 

also? kaufen oder nicht?


----------



## gazzpacho (15. November 2011)

Mein Tipp:
Kaufen. Ausprobieren und wenns Probleme gibt zurückschicken. Dann hast Du nix verloren.


----------



## dkc-live (15. November 2011)

damz schrieb:


> so... ich wollte mir die xlc kaufen, weil dachte mir die is billig und okay, und jetzt bin i ma zu unsicher.
> 
> lenker remote brauch i ned.
> 
> also? kaufen oder nicht?



ich hab kein problem mit der stütze und ich habe die ohne remote. die remote stützen haben ein problem.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (15. November 2011)

manne schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja anfangs auch, daß es mit der zusätzlichen Feder getan ist, so ging zwar die Hebelei am Stützenkopf schnell zurück, aber irgendwann hinkte dann halt der Patronenbetätigungsstift hinterher.
> Ich bin mir mittlerweile recht sicher, daß irgendein Zusammenhang mit dem geringen Betätigungshub besteht.



Hallo manne
Was hast du dann getan zurück geschickt oder ?,ich muss gestehen  ich habe die Feder die XLC bei den neueren Stützen verbaut oder bei einem neuen Remotehebl mitschickt schon verbaut,trozdem habe ich das Gefühl irgend wo am Hebel muss etwas nicht stimmen denn manchmal gehts zurück und Stütze bleibt oben und ein anderesmal geht die stütze wieder runter obwohl ich eine gefühlte Ewigkeit warte bis ich mich wieder hinsetze.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## damz (15. November 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich hab kein problem mit der stütze und ich habe die ohne remote. die remote stützen haben ein problem.




danke! wozu remote, für an kurzen griff untern arsch, muss man ja ned stehn bleiben. 4 jahre gravity dropper ohne probleme( bis sie brach)


----------



## CrossX (15. November 2011)

Kann man diese Feder irgendwo einzeln bekommen oder schickt XLC die zu? Hab im Moment eine Kugelschreiberfeder drin. Sieht aber nicht wirklich toll aus.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (15. November 2011)

damz schrieb:


> danke! wozu remote, für an kurzen griff untern arsch, muss man ja ned stehn bleiben. 4 jahre gravity dropper ohne probleme( bis sie brach)



Hallo damz
Ich fahre manchmal Singletrails hinunter und wenn ich der Meinung bin ich sollte etwas absenken dann tue ich dies aber die Hände vom Lenker wollte ich in dem Moment nicht nehmen sonst  machst du den Abgang und vorher absenken will ich halt auch nicht immer.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Hacky 2003 (15. November 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Kann man diese Feder irgendwo einzeln bekommen oder schickt XLC die zu? Hab im Moment eine Kugelschreiberfeder drin. Sieht aber nicht wirklich toll aus.



Hallo CrossX
Ich habe mir bei XLC einen neuen Remotehebel mit Zug bestellt da war die neue Feder dabei vielleicht probierst du es bei deinem Händler mal mit folgender Teilenummer habe ich von XLC bekommen 0000000250 Ersatzfeder SP-T04 für Remotehebel. Hoffe konnte helfen.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazzpacho (15. November 2011)

stütze runter ist nie ein problem. aber wenn du im stehen mit nur einer hand am lenker zwischen deinen beinen rumfummelst und das im gelände wirds haarig. ich kann jedenfalls nicht mit einer hand am lenker im stehen pedalieren und gleichzeitig die stütze hochfahren, deswegen hab ich remote. bei flüssigen, zügigen geländefahrten gehts nicht ohne remote. sollte jemand anderer meinung sein: stell mal ein video ein, wie das funktioniert. ich lass mich gern überzeugen.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (15. November 2011)

Hallo gazzpacho
Bin ganz deiner Meinung und wenns einer ohne Remote genauso sicher und gut absenken kann dann is gut.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## damz (15. November 2011)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo damz
> Ich fahre manchmal Singletrails hinunter und wenn ich der Meinung bin ich sollte etwas absenken dann tue ich dies aber die Hände vom Lenker wollte ich in dem Moment nicht nehmen sonst  machst du den Abgang und vorher absenken will ich halt auch nicht immer.
> Gruß Hacky



ich tu prinzipiell vor jedem downhill den sattel runter, und bevor der uphill beginnt kurz owegreiffen, aufstehn und anziehn. 
hatte bis jetzt die gravity dropper, da musste i nur am knopf kurz zupfen und das teil kamm rausgeschossen wie ne rakete. poff!


----------



## manne (28. November 2011)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo manne
> Was hast du dann getan zurück geschickt oder ?,ich muss gestehen  ich habe die Feder die XLC bei den neueren Stützen verbaut oder bei einem neuen Remotehebl mitschickt schon verbaut,trozdem habe ich das Gefühl irgend wo am Hebel muss etwas nicht stimmen denn manchmal gehts zurück und Stütze bleibt oben und ein anderesmal geht die stütze wieder runter obwohl ich eine gefühlte Ewigkeit warte bis ich mich wieder hinsetze.
> Gruß Hacky



Ich fahre die Stütze immer noch, allerdings vorübergehend ohne Hebel. Nach kurzer Eingewöhnung beherrscht man den Griff ohne Griff  ganz gut. Dabei hat sich nochmal bestätigt, daß der geringe Seilweg des Hebels das Problem ist. Die Patrone mag offenbar nicht, wenn der Stift immer nur 2-3mm betätigt wird.
Direkt am Kopf betätigt funktioniert alles einwandfrei, der Stift kommt immer verzögerungsfrei zurück. Allerdings hab ich mich bereits sehr an Remote gewöhnt, in den Gegenanstieg zu rollen und am Stützenkopf zu fummeln, ist wirklich nicht so schön.

Ist das nun eigentlich sicher, daß die Stütze überarbeitet wurde? Oder traten die Probleme nach einer Weile wieder auf?
Wie gesagt, allein mit der Feder ist es leider nicht getan.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (28. November 2011)

Hallo manne
Ich habe mal selbst Hand angelegt ich zuerst habe ich die Spannhülse gewechselt da mir die Orginale zu kurz erschien,dann habe ich noch seitlich von Betätigungshebel eine Unterlegscheibe dazugelegt dass es spielfreier läuft und seitlich nicht mehr verkannten kann und zum schluss noch eine stärkere Feder verbaut bis jetzt funktioniert es bin allerdings erst 2 mal damit gefahren.Mir geht es wie dir ich will auf keinen Fall mehr auf die Stütze vezichten und da andere Stützen die zumm teil wessentlich teuerer sind auch Probleme machen kaufe ich mir keine andere sondern probiere und bastle lieber an meiner herum.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## sven_the_man (7. Dezember 2011)

hallo,

ich verkaufe meine wieder, da ich auf ein stumpjumper umsteige und da die klemmung kleiner ist.
die stütze ist ca. 3 monate alt und ich habe die rechnung dazu - genaues alter steht da drauf.
wer interesse hat, schreibt mir ein angebot per pn - muss nur noch finden, wo ich das dann lese ;-)

zusatz: oder tausch gegen eine mit 30,9 mm klemmdurchmesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven_the_man (12. Dezember 2011)

..verkaufe sie nicht mehr..die geht zurück und ich hoffe, ich bekomme mein geld wieder, denn ich kaufte die erste ende august, welche 3 wochen später getauscht werden musste. nun macht die neue wieder schlapp..erst kam sie nicht mehr ganz raus, nun versenkt sie sich alleine..ich rate von der xlc ab


----------



## Totoxl (12. Dezember 2011)

@sven the man
Handelt es sich dabei um eine remote? Bei denen mit Sattelhebel gibt es glaub ich keine Probleme.


----------



## sven_the_man (15. Dezember 2011)

ja - remote modell...werde demnächst die kind shock dropzone bekommen-mal sehen, ob die zuverlässiger funzt...ich war schon arg verärgert...die dame von kurbelix lies schon bisschen raushören, dass da öfters reklamationen kommen


----------



## sven_the_man (22. Dezember 2011)

kurbelix / xlc haben keinen fehler gefunden !!??!! wie prüfen die, komisch!!..jedenfalls wurde nach drängen der kaufpreis erstattet..schade, da sie damals im angebor war hatte ich nur 99 euro bezahlt...jetzt kostet der haufen bei kurbelix unverschämte 149 


----------



## San_Jager (3. April 2012)

was für ein bowdenzug ist das bei der Remote Version?


----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. April 2012)

Schaltzug mit kleiner Kugel am Ende




hab den bei meiner Austausch-Stütze gerade wieder getauscht, ist bei mir zu kurz
mal schauen wie lange die diesmal hält

edit: hab meine auch von Kurbelix, bei mir gabs keine Probleme
mit Fehlerbeschreibung eingeschickt, eine Woche später lag die neue im Briefkasten


----------



## San_Jager (3. April 2012)

ich finde die nirgendwo


----------



## Hacky 2003 (3. April 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Schaltzug mit kleiner Kugel am Ende
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Laphroaig10
Wo bekommt man diesen Zug oder wie heist der genau,ich habe beim mir schon 2mal den Zug getauscht,habe dann einen Bremszug genommen und mit dem Dremel bearbeitet bis er gepasst hat.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. April 2012)

das ist der originale 

ich hab einfach einen Schaltzug genommen
bei der alten Stütze hab ich den auch noch abgeschliffen 
diesmal war es mir zu blöd, jetzt liegt der Endnippel einfach auf dem Hebel auf, funktioniert genau so gut.


----------



## joze (5. April 2012)

Hi guys,

I have XLC SP-T03 (without remote). After just 10 hours of use the seatpost is sinking without touching the lever. First it was really slow, but now it sinks in 30 second when I sit on it.

I've seen that also others have same problems, but I didn't understand if there is any solution?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazzpacho (5. April 2012)

there is only one soulution: send it back to your dealer. sounds like a lackage in the gas spring.


----------



## joze (5. April 2012)

Thx for advice.  Are these XLCs generally problematic? I this case I would try some other.
Like Kindshock Dropzone, although I've seen some bad reviews. Or Procraft...


----------



## mtbjahn (6. April 2012)

joze schrieb:


> Thx for advice.  Are these XLCs generally problematic? I this case I would try some other.
> Like Kindshock Dropzone, although I've seen some bad reviews. Or Procraft...



...or Gravity Dropper. This one won´t let you down ... only if you want it.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (17. April 2012)

Mist, heute hat es mich auch erwischt... XLC SP-T03 ohne Remote, 31,6mm Durchmesser, maximal 120km / 8h...
Zuerst leichtes absinken (ohne Hebel), dann komplett weg und zum Schluss kam sie alleine wieder hoch (ohne Hebel). Sozusagen eine Anti- Automatik...
Schicke das Teil morgen zurück und harre der Dinge, de da kommen. Echt Schei$$e, denn die Funktion war sonst MEGA!


----------



## dkc-live (17. April 2012)

mein Bike stand jetzt seit November in der Wohnung rum. Ich hab immer den SS genommen. 

Naja was soll ich sagen. Ich werd meine XLC wohl mal einschicken müssen, da der Mechanismus in der Kartusche vergammelt ist und klemmt.


----------



## Deleted 235133 (13. Mai 2012)

Gerade wenn man auf der Suche nach der passenden Sattelstütze ist, bauen solche Threads unfassbar auf  Ich hab bald das Gefühl, dass es am meisten Sinn macht das Geld für eine Reverb zu investieren....auch wenn Sie für so ein Teil echt mal arschteuer ist!


----------



## manne (13. Mai 2012)

dkc-live schrieb:


> mein Bike stand jetzt seit November in der Wohnung rum. Ich hab immer den SS genommen.
> 
> Naja was soll ich sagen. Ich werd meine XLC wohl mal einschicken müssen, da der Mechanismus in der Kartusche vergammelt ist und klemmt.



Kam der Stift gar nicht mehr zurück? 
Bei meiner remote-befreiten T04 hängt's auch manchmal nach mehrtägiger Abwendung, aber nach ein paar Betätigungen ist alles ok.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. Mai 2012)

Ghostrider1986 schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man auf der Suche nach der passenden Sattelstütze ist, bauen solche Threads unfassbar auf  Ich hab bald das Gefühl, dass es am meisten Sinn macht das Geld für eine Reverb zu investieren....auch wenn Sie für so ein Teil echt mal arschteuer ist!



Naja, habe mir als "Backup" die Spezi Command Post geholt. Bis jetzt gute 300 km ohne Probleme. Das war allerdings auch die einzige Stütze, zu der ich - zum Thema Haltbarkeit - nix negatives gefunden habe. Kann aber auch sein, dass der Preis das Teil sehr exklusiv hält!? Habe das Ding über einen Händler -15% bekommen. Das sind dann immerhin 10 Döner!

Die XLC - Stütze habe ich noch nicht zurückbekommen...


----------



## CrossX (14. Mai 2012)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Naja, habe mir als "Backup" die Spezi Command Post geholt. Bis jetzt gute 300 km ohne Probleme. Das war allerdings auch die einzige Stütze, zu der ich - zum Thema Haltbarkeit - nix negatives gefunden habe. Kann aber auch sein, dass der Preis das Teil sehr exklusiv hält!? Habe das Ding über einen Händler -15% bekommen. Das sind dann immerhin 10 Döner!
> 
> Die XLC - Stütze habe ich noch nicht zurückbekommen...



Ich kenne auch Leute die Totalausfälle bei der Spezistütze hatten. 
Mitlerweile würde ich die Reverb oder KS empfehlen. Die beiden Modelle scheinen die wenigsten Probleme zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (14. Mai 2012)

manne schrieb:


> Kam der Stift gar nicht mehr zurück?
> Bei meiner remote-befreiten T04 hängt's auch manchmal nach mehrtägiger Abwendung, aber nach ein paar Betätigungen ist alles ok.



jetzt geht es wieder. musst es doch nicht einschicken. 

Sie hat sogar mal wieder einen Sattel überlebt  der Ritchey WCS ist am Wochenende zerknackt


----------



## MichaelG289 (28. Mai 2012)

hallo leute, meine xlc pro stütze sackt dauernd bis zum anschlack ein, kann mir jemand erklären was da los sein kann? die sattelstütze ist 4 wochen alt, war schon vom werk ab am rad montiert und hat jetzt etwa 170 km aufm buckel.
danke für die antworten


----------



## Hacky 2003 (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo FlyingHirsch123
Schau mal ob der Zug irgendwo hängen bleibt,bzw das Teil wo der zug (weis im Moment nicht wie ich das Teil nennen soll) hinführt nicht richtig zurück geht , bei mir war einmal der Winkel am Hebel verutsht ,ein anderes Mal war die Spannhülse die wo durch das Teil geht wo der Zug endet einseitig herrausgerutscht und die Stütze verkanntete sich und ging nicht mehr zurück.oder die Schraube die den Zug klemmt war etwas lose  und der Zug ist verrutscht. Hoffe konnte dir etwas helfen.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## MichaelG289 (29. Mai 2012)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo FlyingHirsch123
> Schau mal ob der Zug irgendwo hängen bleibt,bzw das Teil wo der zug (weis im Moment nicht wie ich das Teil nennen soll) hinführt nicht richtig zurück geht , bei mir war einmal der Winkel am Hebel verutsht ,ein anderes Mal war die Spannhülse die wo durch das Teil geht wo der Zug endet einseitig herrausgerutscht und die Stütze verkanntete sich und ging nicht mehr zurück.oder die Schraube die den Zug klemmt war etwas lose  und der Zug ist verrutscht. Hoffe konnte dir etwas helfen.
> Gruß Hacky



Danke für die antwort, aber ich hab eine ohne pop lock/fernbedienung an lenker, hab ich vergessen hinzuschreiben und dass der hebel unterm sattel richtig eingerastet ist hab ich eig immer geguckt.


----------



## smart-IN (7. Juni 2012)

seit gestern ist meine T03 verbaut - werde über evtl. probleme berichten.
bin vor allem gespannt, wie sie auf dauer mit meinem (noch Ü110) gewicht umgeht... 

für mich war sie die einzige option, da ich a) nicht soooo viel ausgeben wollte, b) kein remote brauch und vor allem c) sie die einzige farblich passende ist. 

Und hoch...






...und runter...










seitenspiel bisher höchstens 1-2 mm. die sattelklemmung ist bei mir auch bombenfest. die original verbaute war auch eine XLC mit der selben sattelklemmung - auf der stand hinten 11-15 Nm...


----------



## Groudon (8. Juni 2012)

Ich überlege nun als XC/Marathonfahrer auch mir eine solche Stütze zu kaufen. Aber ich weiß es einfach nicht. Klar, als Marathonfahrer brauchst du sie nicht soooo oft, aber bei ner Tour ist es doch manchmal schön, wenn man den Sattel absenken kann.

Für die Rennen würde ich meine geliebte P6 wieder verbauen.

Lohnt sich die XLC da? Wie weit muss die mindestens drinnen sein? Meine P6 ist bis auf 2 Markierungen bei 400mm ausgezogen. Also ziemlich viel. Und lohnt sich der Kauf oder meint ihr, es wäre vertanes Geld?

PS: Gibts die auch ohne Versatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smart-IN (8. Juni 2012)

laut XLC-Homepage nicht und ich hab sie bisher auch immer nur mit versatz gesehen...

mess doch einfach mal nach, wie weit über der schelle deine jetzige stütze rausragt. ist das weniger wie 31 cm, sollte es klappen. zumindest sind die letzten 9 cm der 40 cm gesamtlänge, als mindestmaß gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Tob1as (9. Juni 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wie weit muss die mindestens drinnen sein



Da würde ich den Rahmenhersteller fragen. Meist soll die Stütze bis unter das Oberrohr reichen.

MFG


----------



## Snowboll (10. Juni 2012)

Weil Hier einige Probleme mit der Stütze haben.

Sollte die Stütze Absacken oder sogar von alleine Hoch kommen,
hilft es auch mal die Stütze auseinander legen, und neu Schmieren bzw Reinigen.

Von Haus aus war bei meiner viel zu wenig Fett drin und beim oberen
Stift (wo der Hebel drauf drückt) hängt gerne der Dreck und kleine Steinchen.

Wenn Ihr nicht wisst wie, Hier steht glaub ich alles was man Wissen muss.
Achja wenn man die Kartusche reindreht, nicht bis zum anschlag, dafür
reicht der Hebelweg nicht aus.Bei war es ne 1/2 Umdrehung wieder zurückdrehen.
Muss man etwas "er fummeln".
Ich habe es so weit reingedreht, das der kleine schwarze Hebel am Oberen Punkt ganz leicht spiel hat,
also nicht auf Spannung steht.

Ich hab die mit Fernbedienung, weis leider nicht ob es bei der OHNE anders ist.

Und den Seilzug auch mal nachschmieren/reinigen. Ist auch nicht der Beste.

Hoffe ich konnte etwas Helfen.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Ingo9966 (11. Juli 2012)

Habe nach 3 Wochen auch das erste Mal Probleme bekommen. Hauptursache ist wohl der Schmutz im Verstellmechanismus. Habe den mit Bremsenreiniger beseitigt und dann mit Fett eingeschmiert. Der nächste Super Tip hier war eine Feder aus nem Seifenspender nehmen. Wichtig ist beim Zusammenbauen die Kartusche nicht ganz reindrehen, sondern nur so weit das der Stift noch etwas Spiel hat. Ich durfte deshalb die Stütze 2 mal zerlegen.


----------



## pillehille (7. August 2012)

Hier mal mein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:
Die StÃ¼tze sah am Anfang ja noch ganz solide aus (gekauft 06/2011), wobei mich der billige Lenkerhalter direkt gestÃ¶rt hat. ZunÃ¤chst funktioniert die StÃ¼tze auch gut, es wahr jedoch elendiger Hantier die perfekte Zugvorspannung zu finden und das Kabel so zu verlegen, dass man keine zusÃ¤tzlichen Spannungen beim Lenken auf den Zug gibt, ohne eine riesen WÃ¤scheleine ans Fahrrad zu basteln

Genau 1 Jahr nach dem Kauf versagte dann irgendetwas in Innenleben der StÃ¼tze und ich bekam auf Garantie Anfang Juli eine Neue. 
Diese neue StÃ¼tze hat genau 3 Ausfahrten gehalten. Fehler=> StÃ¼tze federt

Ich habe mir die StÃ¼tze gekauft, da in einem BIKE-Dauertest die StÃ¼tze gut abgeschnitten hatâ¦ Anscheinend GlÃ¼ck gehabt


----------



## Area51 (8. August 2012)

Ich fahre meine jetzt seit Mai 2011.
Funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag, und wird im Teuto nicht gerade wenig benutzt 
Ist die ohne Remote.
MFG Julian


----------



## CrossX (8. August 2012)

Wie oft nehmt ihr die Stütze zum fetten auseinander? 
Die Remotevariante meiner Freundin zickt in letzter Zeit immer mehr. Sackt dauernd von selbst ab. 
Ich nehme an der Zug geht wegen Dreckbeschuss nicht mehr weit genug zurück. 

Wäre vielleicht ein Schlammschutz an dem Mechanismus möglich und sinnvoll? Hatte an nen alten Fahrradschlauch oder sowas gedacht.


----------



## rigger (8. August 2012)

einfach mal den Mechanismus am Kopf säufern und mit Ballistol/Brunox einsprühen, hat bei mir auch geholfen....


----------



## 1Disaster (30. August 2012)

bei mir trat heut das Problem auf, dass bei der brandneuen Stütze mit Remote das Ding immer wieder selbstständig hochfährt. Das tritt nicht mehr auf, wenn ich die Zughülle perfekt grade halte. habt ihr nen tipp dafür, was da helfen könnte? denn den zug kann man sicher nicht in Fluglinie zum Lenker verlegen


----------



## CrossX (30. August 2012)

Die Zugverlegung ist bei der Stütze muss sehr genau sein. Sonst klemmt sie ständig oder halt auch mal garnicht. 

Sonst locker die Vorspannung etwas, dann klemmt sie früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (5. September 2012)

Nachdem die Stütze immer pflegeintensiver wurde und zuletzt garnicht mehr einzustellen war, geht sie jetzt zurück. 

Entweder ging sie automatisch runter beim draufsetzen oder wieder hoch auf dem Trail. Selbst unten am Hebel rumstellen bringt nix mehr. 

Die Klemmung scheint mit der Zeit nachzulassen, und da man das System nicht öffnen kann, ist eine Reparatur auch nicht möglich. 

Ich bestelle mir lieber eine KS oder Reverb, die funktionieren wenigstens, auch wenn sie etwas mehr kosten.


----------



## rigger (5. September 2012)

Nach ner gründlichen reinigung und schmierung des hebel tats meine trotz meiner 110kg wieder top!


----------



## CrossX (5. September 2012)

Bei mir auch, für drei Ausfahrten. Danach ging das Trauerspiel von vorne los. Die Serviceintervalle wurden immer kürzer. 

Ne KS baust du dran und vergisst sie. Das sind mir die 60 Euro mehr gerne wert.


----------



## MichaelG289 (5. September 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Nachdem die Stütze immer pflegeintensiver wurde und zuletzt garnicht mehr einzustellen war, geht sie jetzt zurück.
> 
> Entweder ging sie automatisch runter beim draufsetzen oder wieder hoch auf dem Trail. Selbst unten am Hebel rumstellen bringt nix mehr.
> 
> ...




Den Kees hatt ich bei meiner auch mittlerweile fahr ich mit normaler stütze weil die xlc seit wochen beim händler liegt und auf die abholung vom vertreter wartet


----------



## 1Disaster (7. September 2012)

bei mir hats geholfen, die vorspannung etwas zu lockern, danke @crossX! 
hoffentlich kriegt meine nicht auch noch die Macke, automatisch runterzufahren. Grade gebe ich ihr noch volle Punktzahl für die Funktion!


----------



## FendiMan (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mir die XLC (mit Remote) jetzt auch zugelegt.
Nach dem Montieren beim Ausprobieren im Garten hat sie wunderbar funktioniert, die erste Ausfahrt heute war etwas ernüchternd:
Die Stütze sackt ohne Hebelbetätigung ca. 2cm ab.
Ich habe mich schon unterwegs etwas mit der Seilspannung gespielt, aber ohne Ergebnis.
Morgen schaue ich mir das noch einmal an, wenn es nicht besser wird, geht sie zurück.


----------



## dkc-live (6. Oktober 2012)

meine funzt immernoch


----------



## CrossX (6. Oktober 2012)

Die Stütze meiner Freundin will nun doch nicht mehr so wirklich. Die Klemmung ist ständig locker und selbst mit Feinjustage der Zugspannung ist nicht viel zu machen. 

Ich bin so langsam der Meinung, dass der Klemmhebel, in den der Zug eingehängt wird ein kleines bisschen zu breit ist und an der Stütze hängen bleibt, sobald auch nur ein Hauch Dreck drin ist. 

Jetzt ist die Frage: Zurückschicken und bei der Austauschstütze das gleiche Spiel, oder dran rumbasteln, aber dann ist die Garantie flöten. 

Muss man beim Umtausch eigentlich eine neue Stütze akzeptieren, oder kann man direkt ohne Nachbesserung des Händlers sein Geld zurück verlangen?


----------



## Hacky 2003 (6. Oktober 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich bin so langsam der Meinung, dass der Klemmhebel, in den der Zug eingehängt wird ein kleines bisschen zu breit ist und an der Stütze hängen bleibt, sobald auch nur ein Hauch Dreck drin ist.
> 
> 
> Hallo CrossX
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FendiMan (6. Oktober 2012)

Nach dem Anpassen der Seilspannung bleibt die Stütze jetzt beim Fahren oben. Leider geht sie nicht mehr so leicht runter, da braucht es jetzt etwas mehr Druck - aber besser so als sie senkt sich selbsständig ab. 
Es ist schon erstaunlich, das die Werkseinstellung so falsch war. Normal muss doch sowas "out of the box" funktionieren, vor allem, wenn der Zug schon vormontiert ist.


----------



## CrossX (6. Oktober 2012)

Also andere Hersteller haben das Ganze auf jeden Fall eleganter und wartungsärmer konstruiert. Meine KS kann selbst bei dem dicksten Schlammbeschuss noch ordentlich arbeiten. 
Mal sehen ob sich der Umbau lohnt oder ob ich sie zurück schicke.


----------



## egypt-air (3. Dezember 2012)

1Disaster schrieb:


> bei mir trat heut das Problem auf, dass bei der brandneuen Stütze mit Remote das Ding immer wieder selbstständig hochfährt. Das tritt nicht mehr auf, wenn ich die Zughülle perfekt grade halte. habt ihr nen tipp dafür, was da helfen könnte? denn den zug kann man sicher nicht in Fluglinie zum Lenker verlegen



Ich hab wohl ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings wird sich das bei mir nicht mit einer Anpassung der Zugspannung lösen lassen
Bei meiner neuen Stütze habe ich nämlich folgende Auffälligkeit festgestellt:
Bei unterschiedlich fester  Klemmung durch die Sattelstützen-Klemme arbeitet sie unterschiedlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








1. Wenn die Klemmungskräfte zu hoch sind (zu hoch heißt hier eigentlich so wie man ne normale Sattelstütze klemmen soll, die XLC ist wohl sehr  empfindlich) dann kommt sie bei mir zwar mehr oder weniger direkt auf  Hebelbefehl raus und lässt sich nach etwas herumrutschen und drücken auf  dem Sattel auch einfahren (sie harckt ab und an etwas) und wenn sie eingefahren wurde, fährt sie  von alleine langsam wieder raus.

2. Wenn der Klemmdruck niedrig ist, dann funktioniert sie einwandfrei (Einfahren, Ausfahren und sie bleibt in der Position),  nur rutscht wegen der schwachen Klemmung dann die gesammte Sattelstütze  nach einiger Zeit tiefer in das Sitzlrohr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Falls keiner mir einen anderen Tipp geben kann, habe ich vor das Problem durch Verteilung des Klemmdrucks zu lösen, allerdings habe ich da noch zwei offene Fragen:

1. Kann man auf jedes Sattelrohr/Sitzrohr einen Sattelstützenklemme mit zwei Schrauben wie diese hier setzen? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/280741927677?...84.m1423.l2649

Ich denke wohl eher nicht, da das Sitzrohr ca. 3,5 cm geschlitzt ist und die Klemme eine Höhe von 3,5 cm hat. Wahrscheinlich sind kompatible Rahmen tierfer geschlitzt?!

2. Ist es ratsam die Sattelstütze mit Montagepaste einzuschmieren, damit  sie auf gesamter Länge strammer im Rahmen sitzt, oder bekommt man sie  dann später nicht mehr rausgezogen??

Danke! Ich bin echt am verzweifeln, denn bei niedrigem Klemmdruck arbeitet meine XLC wirklich aller erste Sahne


----------



## mw.dd (3. Dezember 2012)

Montagepaste könnte helfen, die Sattelklemme eher nicht. Die XLC scheinen wohl generell sehr empfindlich auf zu hohe Klemmkraft zu reagieren, meine macht das auch...

Schick sie zurück und kauf Dir ein anderes Modell.


----------



## egypt-air (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd die Sattelstütze nicht zurückschicken, denn ein anderes Modell kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da ich gewisse Budget Grenzen nicht überschreiten will. Aber vielleicht hat ja sonst einer hier von den vielen XLC-Besitzern sich auch nicht damit abfinden wollen und eine Idee


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich habe die XLC Stütze ohne Remote. Habe Sie jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren, Funktion nach wie vor Top. 
Meine Stütze hat nach ca. 1/2 Jahr auch ein wenig seitliches Spiel bekommen, in der zwischenzeit so ca. 4-5 mm. Allerdings ist das Spiel nicht im "Tauchrohr", sondern am Kopf der Stütze. Manchmal knackt es auch an diesem Punkt. 
Meine Frage an euch: Habt ihr das seitliche Spiel auch an dieser Stelle, oder im Tauchrohr. Kann man den Kopf irgendwie wieder festschrauben o.ä.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (9. Januar 2013)

Raedchenfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> auch ich habe die XLC Stütze ohne Remote. Habe Sie jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren, Funktion nach wie vor Top.
> Meine Stütze hat nach ca. 1/2 Jahr auch ein wenig seitliches Spiel bekommen, in der zwischenzeit so ca. 4-5 mm. Allerdings ist das Spiel nicht im "Tauchrohr", sondern am Kopf der Stütze. Manchmal knackt es auch an diesem Punkt.
> Meine Frage an euch: Habt ihr das seitliche Spiel auch an dieser Stelle, oder im Tauchrohr. Kann man den Kopf irgendwie wieder festschrauben o.ä.?



Hallo,
du kannst z.B. deiner Stütze etwas intensivere Pflege zukommen lassen... siehe Post 176, und wenn du sie wieder zusammen baust, die Passfedern anders herum einsetzen. Also mit der jetzt am Standrohr liegenden Seite nach aussen, diese sind noch scharfkantig und haben somit weniger (bis gar kein) Spiel in den Passfedernuten des Tauchrohres.
... bei mir klappte das sehr gut und wenn's dann nochmal 1,5 Jahre passt... wackelt... und Luft hat... bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## airgrabber (25. Februar 2013)

Also meine XLC Stütze hat nach nichtmal 10 Fahrten den Dienst aufgegeben.
Klemmung ohne Funktion. Stütze lässt sich reindrücken ohne Hebelbetätigung und fährt selbsttätig wieder heraus.

Wird eingeschickt.


----------



## smart-IN (25. Februar 2013)

das einzig negative das mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist: jetzt im winter braucht der auslösehebel etwas zeit, bis er wieder "greift". also erst so 1-2 sekunden nach dem auslösen, ist die arretierung wieder fest. schiebe es mal auf die kälte...


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (25. Februar 2013)

hab jetzt zum 2. mal ne komplett neue stütze von bike-components bekommen

ich mach einfach so weiter...ist halt ne stützen-flatrate


----------



## gollom69 (28. Februar 2013)

grüsse --fahre die stütze seit 2jahren, und habe mitlerweile meine3te--sie macht immer pronleme bei der feststellung---kommt durch dreck und wasser was am hebel eindringt---achtung wenn man die unten aufschraubt geht innen ein aufkleber kaputt,-der dann sagt jetzt ist deine garantie erloschen--nicht öffnen,sondern lieber sofort tauschen.--desweiteren erhöt sich das spiel vom sattel sehr schnell(links-rechts und vor und zurück---hätte mir mein händler nicht sofort immer eine neue mitgegeben, ich hätt sie schon aufen müll geworfen--achtung --auch das bike nicht lange auf den kopf stehen lassen!!!


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (29. April 2013)

Kann denn mal jemand einen Langzeitbericht geben? Funktionieren eure noch einwandfrei? Gibts Spiel oder gar Totalausfälle? Mit der Remote-Version scheints ja öfters mal Probleme zu geben. Ist das bei der ohne Remote auch? Und gibts ne Kaufempfehlung für das Ding oder lieber doch ne Reverb? 

Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## rigger (29. April 2013)

Meine ohne remote funzt noch gut bei meinen 105 kg gewicht, hatte die neulich auch auseinander, ist recht simpel aufgebaut.


----------



## smart-IN (30. April 2013)

kann mich auch nicht beschweren. trotz (oder wegen) meinen immer noch knapp Ü110kg, sinkt sie zwar leicht ein, geht aber beim aufstehen sofort wieder in die oberste position.
lediglich das weiter oben beschriebene kälteproblem ist weiterhin vorhanden.


----------



## CrossX (30. April 2013)

Meine wurde nach ständigen Problemen vom Rad verbannt. Remote ging einfach viel zu unzuverlässig.


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (30. April 2013)

Also so wies aussieht gibts für die Remote Version keine Empfehlung. Die ohne Remote scheint aber zuverlässig zu funktionieren, oder kann jemand gegenteiliges berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (30. April 2013)

Du kannst für kleines Geld gerne meine haben und die auf nen Hebel umbauen. Bei der KS geht das problemlos. Bei Interesse meld dich


----------



## smart-IN (30. April 2013)

bei "uns" im pedelec-forum hat auch einer seine Remote XLC auf hebel um gebaut...


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (5. Mai 2013)

Gibts eigtl. probleme wenn die stütze mal aufm kopf steht?


----------



## rigger (5. Mai 2013)

nein


----------



## FendiMan (9. August 2013)

Meine Stütze hat nicht einmal 10 Monate (800Km) gehalten.
Mitten in einer Tour hat sich die Stütze abzusenken begonnen und hat sich dann manchmal gar nicht mehr hochgestellt oder versenken lassen.
Die Stütze wurde vom Händler (Bike-Components) problemlos zurückgenommen und ich habe das Geld zurückbekommen.


----------



## verano (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich nutze meine Stütze nun seit fast 2Jahren und bisher bin ich ganz zufrieden. Seit kurzem sackt die Stütze immer weider ca. 1-2cm ab und muss dann wieder "angehoben" werden. Hat das Problem noch jemand und kennt evtl eine Lösung?


----------



## dkc-live (12. Oktober 2013)

Jupp hab ich auch. Eine Lösung habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## verano (20. Oktober 2013)

Schade... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hanabi100 (14. November 2013)

Habe das Problem nach einem Jahr jetzt auch, bisher noch keine Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smart-IN (15. November 2013)

die lösung: stütze an XLC zurück geben und geld wieder bekommen.
die wissen von dem fehler und nehmen die normalerweise anstandslos zurück - war bei mir auch so.
hab nun eine Forca.


----------



## verano (15. November 2013)

Nach über zwei Jahren? Da habe doch arge Zweifel.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## smart-IN (15. November 2013)

Einfach versuchen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## makkuupussi (16. November 2013)

Meine (mit Hebel) fuhr gelegendlich nicht runter, oder nur mit viel gutem Zureden. Wurde nach 3 Monaten Gebrauch umgetauscht. Ging völlig problemlos, mir wurde eine Gutschrift, Geld zurück oder eine neue Sattelstütze angeboten. Gebe ihr noch eine 2. Chance.

Uli


----------



## astmonster3000 (20. Juli 2014)

hi, 
hatten heute am bike meines bruders mit der xlc stütze ein problem... sie hat in der mitte festgeklemmt, ging weder nach oben noch nach unten...

ist wohl wasser und dreck reingekommen, der dämpfer hatte sich dann im rohr verkeilt und entsprechend ging nichtsmehr. die farbschicht vom dämpfer hat sich gelöst und das teil hatte auch schon leichten rost... 

das wurde alles soweit abgeschliffen und danach mit einer dicken fettschicht wieder eingabaut. läuft wieder problemlos! (anleitung zum aufmachen in post 176 glaube ich, danke ! ) 

jetzt aber meine fragen: 
was genau ist das für ein dämpfer? weiß da jemand die bezeichnung ? wo kann man den kaufen ? läuft man durch das abschleifen bzw durch den rostbefall gefahr dass das teil irgendwann hochgeht und man dadurch verletzt wird ??? 

vg 
matthias


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juli 2014)

Meine geht jetzt am Bike der Freundin ins 4 te Problemlose Jahr. Ich habe sie als sie neu war einmal vernünftig gefettet und seitdem nix gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (20. Juli 2014)

welche stütze fährst du jetzt ? 

wie hast du deine freundin dazu bekommen sachen zu fahren für die sie ne absenkbare sattelstütze braucht ?


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juli 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> ...
> wie hast du deine freundin dazu bekommen sachen zu fahren für die sie ne absenkbare sattelstütze braucht ?



Ist das Ironie? Meine ist von ganz alleine auf die Idee gekommen...


----------



## astmonster3000 (20. Juli 2014)

schön wärs , meine hat straßenreifen bekommen


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juli 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> welche stütze fährst du jetzt ?
> 
> wie hast du deine freundin dazu bekommen sachen zu fahren für die sie ne absenkbare sattelstütze braucht ?



Mit dem Cutter die Bremsen vor der ersten Abfahrt durchgeschnitten, dann liefs 

Ich fahre jetzt eine Reverb mit 125. Eigentlich nur wegen der Lenkerfernbedieung.


----------



## astmonster3000 (20. Juli 2014)

muss ich wohl auch mal versuchen^^

lenkerfernbedienung ist toll, hab ne kindshock lev integra, seit ca 6 monaten absolut problemlos (war die xlc aber bis zu diesem wochenende auch, muss also nichts heissen)


----------



## Hacky 2003 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo 
Kann mir wer von euch sagen wo ich die Teile zum Umbauen auf Hebel bekomme oder weis jemand Rat an was es liegen könnte meine senkt  sich dauernd ab kann es auch sein dass in der Gaspatrone ein Ventil das die Umsteuerung zwischen auf und ab übernimmt undicht ist und so das Gas von Auf nach abwärts verloren geht


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob die Sattelklemmung der XLC auch für den Tune Speedneedle geeignet ist? 

Auf der Tune Homepage ist die Stütze bei den Inkompatiblen zwar nicht mit aufgelistet, dafür aber die Crank Brothers Kronolog, die ja vom Klemmprinzip her gleich ist.


----------



## Scuta (28. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mir die SP 07 gestern gekauft, da meine LEV wieder einen Garantie schaden hat und mein Bike Urlaub beginnt.

Jetzt ist mein Problem, das die Stütze wirklich ganz Schwer sich absenken lässt. Die letzten 2-3cm gehen gar nicht mit meinen 72kg..... kann man irgendwo an dem Teil Luft rauslassen? Hab nichts gefunden am Teil, Anleitung hilft auch nicht weiter. Meine Freundin hat an der SP06 das selbe Problem nur das sie noch mal leichter ist als ich......


----------



## astmonster3000 (28. Juli 2015)

Hatte die Stütze damals auseinander gebaut. Da gibt es keine möglichkeit die Härte einzustellen. 

Geht mir aber bei der xlc ganz ähnlich, wenn ich nur den Hebel ziehe während ich auf dem Sattel sitze geht sie kaum runter, muss mich dann mehr oder weniger drauffallen lassen um sie abzusenken.


----------



## Scuta (28. Juli 2015)

Dann werd ich die Dinger nach dem Urlaub einschicken zwecks Fehlkonstruktion..... Danke für die Info...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andil1 (6. März 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Sütze eben zerlegt.
> 
> .........
> Der Dämpfer ist tatsächlich eine geschlossene Einheit wie bei Bürostühlen.


Gibts den Dämpfer ( Kartusche ) irgendwo im Handel ( Bibus, Stabilus, ...)?


----------



## dkc-live (6. März 2016)

andil1 schrieb:


> Gibts den Dämpfer ( Kartusche ) irgendwo im Handel ( Bibus, Stabilus, ...)?


Keinen Schimmer.

Ich denke solche dämpfer werden Katalog Teile sein. Bloß wo


----------



## dkc-live (6. März 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Keinen Schimmer.
> 
> Ich denke solche dämpfer werden Katalog Teile sein. Bloß wo



der sieht schon in etwa so aus:

http://www.stabilus.com/de/produkte/gasfedern-blockierbar/


----------



## Bukkub (11. März 2016)

Bei der XLC an meinem alten Bike bleibt immer der Auslöseknopf am Dämpfer hängen. 

Werde es noch mal mit Rostlöser und Bremsenreiniger versuchen. Da oben kommt ja leider relativ viel Dreck am Hebel zum Dämpfer rein.

Andere Tipps?


----------



## dkc-live (11. März 2016)

Keinen Bremsenreiniger nehmen. Meiner Erfahrung nach killt der Zuverlässig jede Dichtung. Lieber WD40.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Juli 2016)

Meine XLC SP-T05 mackt auch.
Die Stütze war einige Zeit abgesenkt arretiert.
Habe nicht aufgepaßt und das Rad sicher 2 Wochen nicht bewegt :-(

Einmal auslösen und hochfahren ging, jetzt schlackert der Hebel rum und blockiert die Feder nicht mehr.
Hat jemand das schon gehabt und gelöst?
zerlegt hatte ich sie, kriege aber den Hebel nicht ab und die Feder nicht raus (hängen wohl zusammen.

Danke euch für jeden Tipp


----------



## Fatpak (15. Februar 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Einmal auslösen und hochfahren ging, jetzt schlackert der Hebel rum und blockiert die Feder nicht mehr.
> Hat jemand das schon gehabt und gelöst?



Dito, seit Weekend das gleiche Problem


----------



## dkc-live (15. Februar 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Meine XLC SP-T05 mackt auch.
> Die Stütze war einige Zeit abgesenkt arretiert.
> Habe nicht aufgepaßt und das Rad sicher 2 Wochen nicht bewegt :-(
> 
> ...


Hey Roudy auf Seite 8 war mal eine Anleitung von mir (leider sind die Bilder weg). Die Kartusche drinne ist im Standrohr festgeschraubt. 
Oben auf der Kartusche ist ein Drücker. Dieser ist aber schlecht geführt und gegen schmutz geschützt. Einfach die Kartusche rausnehmen und den Drücker mit WD40 fluten und dabei betätitgen.

Wenn du hilfe brauchst, Whats App in der Gruppe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Februar 2017)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Hey Roudy auf Seite 8 war mal eine Anleitung von mir (leider sind die Bilder weg). Die Kartusche drinne ist im Standrohr festgeschraubt.
> Oben auf der Kartusche ist ein Drücker. Dieser ist aber schlecht geführt und gegen schmutz geschützt. Einfach die Kartusche rausnehmen und den Drücker mit WD40 fluten und dabei betätitgen.
> 
> Wenn du hilfe brauchst, Whats App in der Gruppe



Ich hatte es sogar mit einem einwöchigen WF-40 Tauchbad versucht.
=> nix
Glücklicherweise war sie so neu, dass XLC sie problemlos getauscht hat.

Die neue zickt auch wieder, aber nur bei Kälte.
Also fahre ich sie erst wieder ab +5°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (10. Juli 2017)

bei mir ist die Kartusche auch hin...
hat die zufällig jemand wo entdeckt?


----------

